# Dress Codes - give us your views!



## MikeH (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all
we are about to compile a big feature on dress codes for a forthcoming issue. Essentially it'll be a big 'GM asks...' feature with the question being something like "are dress codes holding back the game'

I know it's a topic everyone has an opnion on and we would really like to hear your views. The sort of thing we'd be keen to hear about and see discusssed on this thread are...


are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
what's the policy at your club
have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
should jeans be allowed in the bar
if you could write a dress code what would it include
would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

We may add some poll questions as the thread develops
Let the debate begin!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2013)

I think anyone on the course (player, caddy, mate walking with you) should be in "golf attire" and by that for a gent i would say:

Trousers or tailored shorts
Polo shirt (ie with a collar)
Golf shoes (ones that look like trainers are fine)

Its not much of an effort is it? i really wouldn't like to see jogging bottoms or jeans etc on the course.. None of that is going to break the bank and should not put off any new members or alienate the younger generation.

i have always been a believer in look smart/feel smart whether that's work, the golf course, Saturday night in town...


Will add more to the topic when its progressed.. i have a few things to mention about Jeans Vs Smart Jeans.. The can of worms is opening!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't go play rugby in top hat and tails so why would I want to go play golf in a football shirt and jeans? Right attire for the right job. 

Golf clothes generally are designed for the things we experience or need while playing golf and look good while doing it. Yes there needs to be a standard out on the course but its not that relevant off the course as we don't need specialist clothing to knock back post round drinks.

I personally love wearing golf clothes, I want it to be separate from my normal clothes for general organisation purposes and I want to wear things that are also functional.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 7, 2013)

Hiya Mike ,throw up an easy one why dont ya ha ha ? anyhow heres my twopence worth .. 

That didnt work all the replys were to be in red ... DOH 



are dress codes still relevant in this day and age...

Answer...   Yes they are relevent & should be IMO , but they also need to be practical & current , they need to be respectful but also relevant to your members of all ages & sex



what's the policy at your club

Answer...... Trousers or taoilerd shorts , No blue jeans on course (CAN YOU HEAR THAT EX CAPTAIN FROM A FEW YEARS AGO ) suitable shirts must be worn,  no sleeveless shirts , (but women can wear sleeveless??) , no tracksuits on the course or in the club house 

have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club


Answer......  No & as its not realy tolaterian [sp] i dont think there needs to be IMO


have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code


Answer...no , we had a guy in traksuit bottoms one day but we sorted him ourselves before we started


do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game


Answer......   Cant see why unless its , old fashioned out of date ones 


should jeans be allowed in the bar


Answer............... Yes


if you could write a dress code what would it include


Answer................  Happy with ours so cant comment 


would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing


Answer...............    It is & i do 


should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults


Answer .......     Yes it builds a knowledge & respect for the club & all its other members , same club , same rules


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with Rooter and SB...
No jeans on the course just normal golf clothes.
A polo and trousers from Sports Direct for less than 20 quid isn't too much to ask.
In the clubhouse - I say relax it. Almost anything goes at my place as long as you wear something.
If the club wants to have a separate room for "posh" functions then no problem.
All should work to the same code. Why can the girls wear sleeveless when the guys can't - that makes no sense.
Never been pulled for dress code violation as I always check and abide by club rukes - daft or not.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 7, 2013)

I think there should be a dress code and the only clothes I like buying are golf ones! I'd only go so far as the standard collared t-shirts, no football shorts, tailored shorts etc style. Not overly keen on the length of shorts being stipulated especially as the tour players where them right up their um....buttocks!! (Is that word allowed)?! No strappy tops but sleeveless are ok for women. It does seem wrong that men can't wear sleeveless tops but I hate seeing a man in a sleeveless top so I'm keeping that one!

Anywhere that requires men to wear knee length white socks with shorts would be somewhere we wouldn't play!

Oh and Juniors a definite yes they should have to abide by the same rules. I think if more youngsters played golf the world would be a better place. Dress code, etiquette and self regulating...

The clubhouse should be more relaxed and I think jeans should be ok but no football shirts and no caps!

Guess I'm a bit more old fashioned than I thought...


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2013)

*are dress codes still relevant in this day and age* - yes within reason i.e no jeans trainers football tops etc. its not hard to wear trousers and a shirt with a collar

*what's the policy at your club* - pretty much as above, albeit I expect that the staff would turn a blind eye rather than pull someone up on it

*have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club* - no

*have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code* - yes, have been questioned when wearing a pair of winter walking trousers, the extra pockets made them not golf trousers yet someone wearing waterproofs with what looked like 5 years of mud all over them was perfectly fine (common sense needs to be used and sometimes isnt)

*do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game* - no not at all, never seen it cause problems in other sports where kits are required

* should jeans be allowed in the bar* - yes but no rips

*if you could write a dress code what would it include* - a 2 tier approach, on course would require golf shoes, trousers or shorts and a shirt should have a collar, no trainers, jeans, other sport team shirts (footie, rugby, cricket etc), off the course requirement would just be to be smart (still no footie tops etc but jeans and trainers fine as long as smart)

*
    would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing* - no location dictates I really only go there to play, that said our rules arent onerous

*should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults* yes, they should be required to be proper;ly dressed if going on the course and smart off the course, same as everyone else


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2013)

Royal Ascot has announced a lifting on restrictions on jeans in the clubhouse. Seems to be a popular move. Personally I prefer the standard on the course to be firmer than that in the 19th. Jeans on the course is wrong in my opinion and lets be honest you can buy suitable golfing attire for Â£15-20 these days.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 7, 2013)

On the course: I think anything apart from jeans is fine. No collar is fine by me too. As is no sleeves. Frankly I couldn't care less, if the person wants to look like a scumbag then that's up to them.

In the clubhouse: Depends if you have one bar or two. If two then one should have 'restrictions' so to speak, if only the one bar then that's were you're going to get a split opinion.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
we are about to compile a big feature on dress codes for a forthcoming issue. Essentially it'll be a big 'GM asks...' feature with the question being something like "are dress codes holding back the game'

I know it's a topic everyone has an opnion on and we would really like to hear your views. The sort of thing we'd be keen to hear about and see discusssed on this thread are...


are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
what's the policy at your club
have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
should jeans be allowed in the bar
if you could write a dress code what would it include
would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

We may add some poll questions as the thread develops
Let the debate begin!
		
Click to expand...



tut tut i dont know any fiendsoo:


----------



## Crow (Mar 7, 2013)

With regard to putting newcomers off, I think this can be an issue for a first timer who isn't sure if the game is for them and doesn't want to splash out a load of cash on a game that might not be for them.
But having said that, many people's first experience of playing (mine certainly was) is at a municiapl or similar course where the dress codes are very relaxed and first timers are welcomed. Here they can try the sport out and then decide if they want to go further. If they do but they don't want to wear golf gear then they can carry on at the Municipal.

I'd say it's very unusual for a first time player to turn up at a memebrs type club, unless they're part of a society in which case they will be aware of what's required. Anybody going to a members type club has already taken their first steps into the game and decided they like it and are prepared to make the investment in equipment, clothing included.

I believe that once you're taking the game seriously then you will want to buy the correct clothing, it's then just the finer points of what defines "correct" clothing..


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

The dress code on the course should be pretty much as standard apart from the stupid white socks thing with shorts. Its good that everybody looks reasonably smart etc.

In the clubhouse it should be more relaxed. If im out and about and i fancy nipping into the club for a pint i cant unless ive got pants, collared shirt on etc! Maybe if they had a more family friendly area in the bar as well clubs could make a lot more money on food and drinks etc and its likely that member numbers would increase i reckon.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 7, 2013)

i attended my first AGM at my new club last night and dress code was brought up. im in the camp for not relaxing the dress codes too much. i dont believe jeans, tracksuit bottoms and hoodies have any place on a course or in the clubhouse. im a normal jeans and collared tee shirt kind of guy, but for last nights AGM had to rock n roll in a suit (which i hate wearing).
	


trainers are defo a no no in my eyes. but with the current trend in trainer like golf shoes i can see these being allowed in the future


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to manage busy municipal courses.
The only dress rule we had was that 'golfers should wear clothing appropriate to the sport'.
This was very lightly 'policed' by our course marshalls.
Jeans were allowed as we felt that it was a barrier to youngsters and new players. Very few adults wore jeans and the golf club had a 'no jeans in club competition rule'.
Generally speaking 'dress code' very low on the agenda.
As a junior David Howell once turned up in a Hawiain Shirt and shorts combo to push the rules. He was a wee titch then and was a bit dissapointed to be congratulated on his 'smart attire'. 

I usually find that the more pretentious clubs tend to be where the quality of the golf course is poor.

Worst case ever was a member of a local PRIVATE club playing the municipal course in football boots [he had forgotten his golf shoes]


PS are some people just stoopid.............tell me how they can spot the difference between trainers and modern golf shoes and how would wearing trainers damage the club or course.
Craws recent example of his club captain ticking off junior for wearing trainers in the clubhouse when he was wearing sandals is a classic example of idiotic thinking.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2013)

are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
Yes they are, they set a standard and let everyone know know what is expected of them.
what's the policy at your club
Golf attire throughout the clubhouse, collar & tie in the dining room for Sunday lunch & other functions
have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
Not in my 18 months of membership
have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
No
do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
I think the attitude of some older members put them off more than a dress code; certainly helped shift me from my last club.
should jeans be allowed in the bar
Of the Dog & Duck, yes, of my club, no.
if you could write a dress code what would it include
If it's good on the course, it's good in the bar, except for hats and waterproofs
would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
I do because I don't think a golf shirt & trousers or similar is a hardship.  If you must wear jeans & a football shirt, I can give you directions to the Dog & Duck
should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
Preferably yes, but if it is really going to stop them getting into the game let's get them playing first and work on their dress code later.  However I don't really see that being the case that often.

For certain special events I could happily live with the dress code being changed e.g. England rugby shirts for a rugby world cup final if it got a crowd in and going, but day to day no way.


----------



## lyden (Mar 7, 2013)

When I was 12 I could only afford to go to my local municipal once or twice a summer, part of the magic was getting dressed up. That municipal has now dropped the dress code and people wear track suit bottoms etc and the course is in a sorry state. I would be surprised if there was no correlation between care for the course and attire.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with it all at my place where the dress code is fairly typical. The only change I would make is jeans in the  club house. Perhaps it then becomes too subjective to enforce but smart jeans and shoes are ok in my book. 

Practically it would stop me getting changed twice, once after the round and once when I get home, also would mean I could drop in for a beer if the urge took me.

Can't see it happening this decade though!


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 7, 2013)

what is the sudden urgency to turn golf clubs into the local working mens club,what is wrong with wearing the PROPER attire on the course,non-denim trousers a polo shirt and golf shoes doesn't matter what the cost or make,and in the club house again non-demin but smart casual in the day time and more formal dress (shirt/tie and jacket) in the members lounge on an evening,i have always said if you don't want to, don't join a private members club with dress code rules,as for juniors all the ones i know take pride in their attire and dress like the new superstar of the moment,last year it looked like a TANGO convention when the junior captain had his drive in.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2013)

trainers in the bar?    if i drive to the course i will be wearing comfortable trainers.  if i want to have a drink ill have to change into shoes.  


3 pairs of shoes to go golfing.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 7, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			what is the sudden urgency to turn golf clubs into the local working mens club,what is wrong with wearing the PROPER attire on the course,non-denim trousers a polo shirt and golf shoes doesn't matter what the cost or make,and in the club house again non-demin but smart casual in the day time and more formal dress (shirt/tie and jacket) in the members lounge on an evening,i have always said if you don't want to, don't join a private members club with dress code rules,as for juniors all the ones i know take pride in their attire and dress like the new superstar of the moment,last year it looked like a TANGO convention when the junior captain had his drive in.
		
Click to expand...


Members clubs should reflect the wants/ needs of their members, I've got no great desire to revolutionise my club, but would welcome a relaxation in th bar. I've no great issue with the current code but it will evolve with time. As for shirt and tie in the evening, if you want the atmosphere of a wake, then set the dress code accordingly!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm fine with dress codes but I wish one of the big brands would bring out some decent shorts as I can't bare trousers in the summer and most of the shorts available are crap. If you can now wear football boots with spikes on (Adizero) then surely a more relaxed short should be ok!!!

:sbox:


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess as with most its trousers/shorts (inc chinoâ€™s but not denim) polo shirt & footwear designed for golf when on the course 

Off the course I think the dress code should only be aligned to the time of day rather than the locations such as lounge or bar etc. During the day most things should be acceptable throughout (no beachwear, football/rugby tops) with a change to a smart casual dress code in the evening (say after 6pm) and bespoke functions would carry their own dress code where formal or collar/tie may be required

Not sure but remembering other threads on this topic the more contentious aspect seems to do with the clubhouse dress codes rather than the on course dress code (more minor points such as sock length etc) so maybe the question of golfing dress code is distorted by the importance & role of the clubhouse at each course (excluding the required changing/starter facilities)   

And Iâ€™d be in favour of banning metal spikes on & off the course (does this come under dress code!)


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am all in favour of a dress code for the course. Trousers, polo shirt and golf shoes is all it needs to be. 

In the bar is a different matter. My club still has a no jeans and no trainers rule and that frustrates me. If I am passing the club and want to drop in for a beer or a bite to eat then I generally cannot as I tend to be wearing jeans and converse boots. My wife never goes to the club when I am up there because she has jeans or work trousers and nothing inbetween. She always looks smart but is not going to change out of her jeans to nip up for a quick sandwich. Allow a more relaxed dress code and the club wqill get more custom, I am almost certain.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 7, 2013)

I  am quite happy with a dress code, if people are dressed smartly then they ought to treat the course well.

My club's dress code seems to be pretty standard.

I do think a few things could be eased,  mens knee length white socks seems a bit harsh, certainly ladies codes are a lot less restrictive than mens, for example I can wear cropped trousers with ankle socks but men cant wear somthing equivalent.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 7, 2013)

[*]are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
*yes absolutely. There is enough choice in proper golf attire these days without the need to come dressed straight from the pub. If you play tennis at a club, you have a dress code, same for cricket, why should golf be different?*

[*]what's the policy at your club
*Golf attire on the course, jeans are as of a few months ago allowed in the bar although I'm not sure I've seen anyone wearing them*

[*]have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
*Jeans now allowed in clubhouse*

[*]have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
*nope*

[*]do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
*no, it only puts people off who want to moan about golf*

[*]should jeans be allowed in the bar
*personally I don't see the need but if they must then fine*

[*]if you could write a dress code what would it include
*don't see the need to change it from what it is now*

[*]would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
*probably not*

[*]should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
*yes, as I said above, there is enough stylish clothing to keep the kids happy*


----------



## adiemel (Mar 7, 2013)

I am all for a dress code on the course. If you play other sports you are expected to wear the correct gear. As other have said you can pick up golf trousers and tops and shoes cheaply enough from sports direct. 
I think club houses could relax rules a little, but agree with no hats and caps in club houses. A relaxed dress code may encourge more use of club houses.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 7, 2013)

If I am 'Lucky enough' to win the Loudmouth comp, I doubt that they would ever see the light of day and certainly not at my home club.  Dress codes are important, should be the same for all and apply both on & off the course.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm another one who don't mind the dress code that some clubs set in place BUT what is the deal with having to wear a suit in the club house. This isn't the 1930's when everyone whore suits as second nature. I only have one blazer and tie and find it a pain in the butt when I'm required to wear it when I feel I'm just as smart wearing a pair on decent jeans and a shirt also I find being a young dad and only playing on a weekend the family will be waiting for me after the game for our day out and I want to feel smart casual not suited and booted.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 7, 2013)

we have recently relaxed the 'no jeans' in the bar area at weekends to reflect visiting family groups associated with junior events; it's not the end of the world!

other than that we retain the relative standard 'core' dress code on and off the course - without specifing the socks to be worn with shorts!  this is probably my biggest bugbear with dress codes I encounter through the season - I will always carry short white socks, but I'm not a school girl and it doesn't make a whole lot of sense given the wide range of shoe, and shorts, colours worn! The requirement for long socks makes more sense, but seems more associated with 'yester-year'.  Again it's not a problem as I have aquired a large supply that are used for absolutely nothing else!

As to clubhouse dress codes, deliver me an environment worthy of the required dress code and we are all happy; it's a natural, mutual, respect. Rye would probably represent the best example I have of a strick regieme that just seems 'right'.


----------



## Pro Zach (Mar 7, 2013)

I think people should be at liberty to wear what they want. I know of no good reason why we should have rules on what people have  to wear on a golf course. If the majority want to wear polo shirts and trousers, they should be free to do that. If they think it is in some way wrong that others choose to wear jeans and a rugby top, then they should have a word with themselves. IMO.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 7, 2013)

Quite satisfied with trousers and a polo on the course, as that is what I have always known and worn. 

My home course has a fairly large percentage of vets, and they will always gather the majority at AGM's to shout down any changes in regards to wearing jeans/casual clothing. Now I am not a fan of seeing jeans on the course, but would like to pop in for a drink some days in casual wear. The club did have a trial and to be honest I do not know the outcome was.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmmm...a slightly different view...


are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
No. 


what's the policy at your club
Golfing attire on the course, smart in the bar (see below)


have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
jeans (not ripped etc) have recently been permitted in the bar. 


have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
no


do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
yes


should jeans be allowed in the bar
 yes. And on the course


if you could write a dress code what would it include
pay your fee and wear what you want


would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
no


should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
 yes, ie everyone should wear what they want

I like golf clothes and always wear them to the course. I do not own a pair of jeans. However, I can just about manage to hold onto my sherry if somebody else thinks that cargo shorts and a t shirt are cool. Frankly, there are more important things to worry about.

I see golf clubs going under, struggling to make ends meet and then making the first contact with a new member or guest all about what he or she can and cannot wear in the bar or on the course. It seems obvious to me that clubs need to be welcoming to all, to turn a nascent interest into revenue.

I belong to a members club and as such, I will respect and abide by the rules agreed by that membership, but I personally would do all that I could to make the game more welcoming, informal and approachable.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2013)

Chefs trousers are allowed on the course but not jeans.....where is the logic of that.
Making grown men wear stockings is just plain perverted.

As for the traditionalists...well my grandfather used to play in hobnailed boots and a 3 piece tweed suit.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 7, 2013)

Golf still has a very out dated image based on the original attire that was typically worn

Every year we push the boundaries to a new limit 

My answer is modify it to smart casual and leave it like that, even jeans, cargo pants, etc etc and lose many of the old school rules which do not  seem to apply in todays world.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't wear jeans to play golf or any other sport.  Same with chinos, then again I wouldn't wear chinos off the course either, hideous things in my opinion.  As plenty have said you can pick up decent quality golf clothing for not too much money.

However it doesn't bother me if someone else wants to wear jeans or walking trousers, it is their choice.

I can see why football tops are not allowed as the can cause trouble.

The only thing that would annoy me is footwear that could damage the course, especially the greens.

If a private club has rules of "traditional" (that misused word that usually refers to the traditions of the 1950's) golf attire on course and jackets and tie in the clubhouse then you would know this before joining.  Personally I wouldn't join such a club.

Any dress codes should be across the board for male, female and junior gofers.  Most juniors I know love wearing adidas and Nike anyway so don't see it as a problem.  The worst "offenders" are the lady golfers but if they are comfortable wearing what they do then that is fine by me.

I was once told to tuck my shirt in when I was a guest at a course by a member who's trousers were at least two sizes too small.  I ad to laugh but that was the local "rule"


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sensible dress code , A new member his wife and their 2 toddler kids arrived for lunch at my club , only to be told the kids couldn't get in because they had denim suits on. How crazy can you get , Its changed now but that was only a few years ago .

ps. as  they left , the kids ran out and started to play in the 18th greenside bunker. good on them to.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally agree with not allowing football shirts but then I wouldn't allow anyone over the age of 14 who isn't actually playing football to wear one anywhere.

On the course, I'm in favour of collared shirts (polo shirts) and trousers.  Cargo trousers are ok, I think, unless they're the camouflage ones.  I'd also ban men from wearing shorts.  Irrational, personal bugbear but I can't stand seeing grown men in tailored shorts.

Off the course, I can't see why you wouldn't allow jeans or trainers in the bar.  No spikes, fair enough.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally agree on tailored shorts!

Ian Poulter Design, adidas, UA, Galvin Green etc all do great golf shorts that can be worn off course


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 7, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
we are about to compile a big feature on dress codes for a forthcoming issue. Essentially it'll be a big 'GM asks...' feature with the question being something like "are dress codes holding back the game'

I know it's a topic everyone has an opnion on and we would really like to hear your views. The sort of thing we'd be keen to hear about and see discusssed on this thread are...


are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
Yes - most other sports have a "uniform" or dress code of some kind. We're lucky enough to have probably the widest choice of any sport
what's the policy at your club
Golf attire only on the course. No jeans or collarless shirts. Shirts tucked in. No dirty or wet gear in clubhouse. Smart casual in clubhouse - jeans allowed but not in the lounge/dining room.
have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
Allowing jeans in clubhouse is fairly new.
have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code.
Got pulled up for wearing the wrong colour of red top at Wimbledon Common - but that is a particularly specific rule.
do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
No - not really. What's allowable under smart casual covers a heck of a range and should includesomething for nearly everyone
should jeans be allowed in the bar
In my view no, but they are and I can live with it. Just don't see the apparent compulsion to wear them?
if you could write a dress code what would it include
The important thing is that it needs to reflect the views of the membership. Ours is quite reasonable I think and seems to suit everyone. I don't think many want want to relax it more than it already is.
would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
No. Would not want to dress any more casual than I currently do - and it's well within our code.
should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
The code should apply to all golfers - so junior members should be included to engender the same ethos. Although younger "guests" ie kiddies brought all with ma & da shouldn't be included. (more important that they are not making a racket...)

We may add some poll questions as the thread develops
Let the debate begin!
		
Click to expand...

as above


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 8, 2013)

It really doesn't bother me in the slightest what people wear on the Ã§ourse. I wear smart golfing attire some expensive some not. The socks thing gets my goat as the lady members can wear cropped sport sock sock but I can't! Also I have an England football shirt that would be ideal for golf very comfy with that wicking material to keep cooler in the summer. It's the basically the same as most golf shirts except it has an England badge on it. Although I saw a lady member wearing an Olympic top that was aloud yet mine is not! I sort of get the club tops with sponsorship emblazed over them so just have to accept the fact I can't wear it! 

We have also relaxed the rules on jeans in the bar last year.


----------



## Mr_T (Mar 8, 2013)

I think dres codes are still relevant, whilst I'm not a member the club I normally play at which is a municipal has a very lax dress code, they might object if you turned up in a vest and pe shorts but generally you can get away with a lot, I personally have always tried to adhere to what I believe is appropriate golfing attire although friends of mine have played in what could be called "scruffy", I think dress  odes can give the perception that golf is formal/somewhat snobbish but I wouldn't say it puts that many people off. Jeans should be allowed in clubhouse/bar as its an informal setting and a place for relaxation. If I was designing a dress code I would say polo/collared shirt, tailored trousers and golf shoes/trainers (providing they are not brightly coloured). Finally I would say juniors under 11 should be allowed to wear what they want but from there one they should adhere to the same rules as the adults, as a junior I would expect to be treated with the same courtesy and respect an adult would, so I see no reason why we shouldn't adhere to their rules, plus it gets you n the habit of wearing proper golf attire for when we become adults


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with the normal dress code used in the majority of clubs.  It's not hard to follow and with the wide range of golf clothing available these days I cant see how young people should have a problem.

What I do find a little annoying is the different standards used between Women and Men's dress codes.

Ladies can wear liner socks, Men cant.
Ladies can wear three quarter length trousers, Men cant.
Ladies can wear sleeveless tops, Men cant.
Ladies can wear their tops outside their trousers, Men cant.

How can this be acceptable in this age of equality?


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2013)

Evesdad said:



			It really doesn't bother me in the slightest what people wear on the Ã§ourse. I wear smart golfing attire some expensive some not. The socks thing gets my goat as the lady members can wear cropped sport sock sock but I can't! Also I have an England football shirt that would be ideal for golf very comfy with that wicking material to keep cooler in the summer. It's the basically the same as most golf shirts except it has an England badge on it. Although I saw a lady member wearing an Olympic top that was aloud yet mine is not! I sort of get the club tops with sponsorship emblazed over them so just have to accept the fact I can't wear it! 

We have also relaxed the rules on jeans in the bar last year.
		
Click to expand...

There does seem to be some equality issues that committee's try to avoid confrontation on especially in regard to dress codes.  Women want equality which is fine, and I think should be the case but, then there are clothing situations like you mention, ankle socks, tops not tucked in, blouses with no collars or sleeves, sandals and even hats worn inside the club. It seems the ladies can have a greater degree of flexibility where all those items are concerned where as a male member would be jumped on almost immediately!  

Should a dress code not be universal to all members of both genders with no variations as without that surely it only causes disharmony within the membership.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

[*]are dress codes still relevant in this day and age

*Not really.  It an throwback to a bygone age and class system that mostly no longer exists in modern Britain.  Apart from in most golf clubs.  Dress codes are mostly there to ensure everyone dresses in a similar fashion and adheres to an outdated concept of what is acceptable and what is not.  However the game desperately needs to attract young people, and making them to adhere a set of rules that in the eyes of most young people are at best quaint, and at worst ridiculous and a barrier to getting involved, is doing the game no favours whatsoever.  
*
[*]what's the policy at your club

*I am not a member of a club*

[*]have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club

*See above*

[*]have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code

*Yes, my friend was made to buy white socks at an inflated price after turning up in ones that were light grey.  And I was told off by a member who had walked across 2 fairways to get to me, as my (Ping) shirt had come slightly untucked from my golf trousers.  And that member was wearing white socks pulled up to his knees and had a huge stomach overhanging his belt.  I would say 99% of general society would have said he looked faintly ridiculous and I looked OK, and if anyone was being offensive in the sartorial stakes then it was him.  But not at a golf club. And that is my opinion is a problem if golf wants to attract people to the game. The game has to move with the times and react to what is acceptable and normal in modern society.

And by the way both these incidents were at the same club.  That is now in financial difficulty and struggling to attract members.  Funny that.  *

[*]do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game

*Most definitely.  *

[*]should jeans be allowed in the bar

*Yes, it's 2013, every young person wears them.  So if you want to attract young people to your clubhouse and get them spending money there then let them wear what they wear in everyday life in the bar.*

[*]if you could write a dress code what would it include

*Ideally for most clubs I would say anything goes.  But I expect that is a step too far for most golf clubs and members. I would say people would accept some rules from the creme de la creme of golf courses, so those in the top 30 in the country.  But for the majority of the rest, as long as the item of clothing is not physically damaging the course then no. *

[*]would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing

*I never consider going for a drink in any golf club if I am not playing it as it's not worth the hassle*

[*]should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
*
If adults insist on adhering to the standard dress codes that are currently in place then definitely yes.  Make them feel comfortable if you want to attract them*


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			i have always said if you don't want to, don't join a private members club with dress code rules,
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the problem, people are not joining, memberships are falling, people are not taking up the game, clubs are going out of business??


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Dress codes are mostly there to ensure everyone dresses in a similar fashion and adheres to an outdated concept of what is acceptable and what is not.  However the game desperately needs to attract young people, and making them to adhere a set of rules that in the eyes of most young people are at best quaint, and at worst ridiculous and a barrier to getting involved, is doing the game no favours whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same could be said for the Rules of Golf.

Why isn't it acceptable to request players wear the "kit"..?
Why do Footballers have wear shirts and shorts, Cricketers wear white (mostly)...
Does that put people off playing those Sports?
I don't think so...
Turn up to play Footy/Cricket on a Sunday in your jeans and you'll raise the same eyebrows that would be raised if you turned up at the Golf Course wearing them
When was the last time you saw someone playing Club level Tennis in jeans?
Every Sport has it's accepted level of attire.

Now, Collar and Tie in the Clubhouse....different story and I'm with you on that one!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Exactly the same could be said for the Rules of Golf.

Why isn't it acceptable to request players wear the "kit"..?
Why do Footballers have wear shirts and shorts, Cricketers wear white (mostly)...
Does that put people off playing those Sports?
I don't think so...
Turn up to play Footy/Cricket on a Sunday in your jeans and you'll raise the same eyebrows that would be raised if you turned up at the Golf Course wearing them
When was the last time you saw someone playing Club level Tennis in jeans?
Every Sport has it's accepted level of attire.

Now, Collar and Tie in the Clubhouse....different story and I'm with you on that one!
		
Click to expand...

The comparison with football and tennis is in my opinion ridiculous.  Footballers wear shorts and football shirts as it helps performance. People could play golf in jeans and in the vast majority of cases it would not hinder performance.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 8, 2013)

Here we go again 
The old perennial is back, OK here we go.
Dress codes are relevant on the course and I believe should be firmly enforced, no jeans,footy shirts, collarless t shirts,trainers should be allowed on the course at any time for serious golfers, municipals have different client bases that are more casual so if you want to play now and again without committing to the sport than that is the place to do it.
Clubhouses should relax a bit. Smart jeans, dark wash, no rips or tears, shoes not trainers and a polo shirt/jumper is fine. Drop the need for a suit and tie in the dining room also no one gets dressed up for meat pie and veg with a bottle of cheap plonk.
Juniors should observe the same dress code and in my experience are in fact more willing to do so than some adults.
I too do not think it is too much to ask to wear probably less than the cost of two dozen quality balls for a reasonable outfit.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			The comparison with football and tennis is in my opinion ridiculous.  Footballers wear shorts and football shirts as it helps performance. People could play golf in jeans and in the vast majority of cases it would not hinder performance.
		
Click to expand...

A shirt is a shirt is a shirt.....
You could play Cricket in shorts but people don't
You could play Football in tracksuit bottoms but, apart from a Goalie on a cold day, they don't.

People could play Golf wearing nothing but they don't.

The comparison is to highlight that EVERY Sport has a dress code, every single one. There isn't a Sport that you can play at Club level and wear what you like.
Why should Golf be any different?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			A shirt is a shirt is a shirt.....
You could play Cricket in shorts but people don't
You could play Football in tracksuit bottoms but, apart from a Goalie on a cold day, they don't.

People could play Golf wearing nothing but they don't.

The comparison is to highlight that EVERY Sport has a dress code, every single one. There isn't a Sport that you can play at Club level and wear what you like.
Why should Golf be any different?
		
Click to expand...

Naked golf? Now there is an idea!  Where would you keep your scorecard though?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			The comparison with football and tennis is in my opinion ridiculous.  Footballers wear shorts and football shirts as it helps performance. People could play golf in jeans and in the vast majority of cases it would not hinder performance.
		
Click to expand...

there is no performance issue you are correct. However appropriate clothing on the course covers what the consensus find acceptable. In most cases the consensus doesn't want jeans on a course. 

this is probably because there is a correlation between, dress codes & how seriously you take the game. It's a generalisation but if you can't be bothered to dress properly then you will knob your way around in 150 strokes, not rake bunkers, not repair pitchmarks, shout alot and play slowly!! IMO 

If you want to wear jeans, play at a muni. If you want to play a proper course dress properly. If you don't like that join a proper course, go to the AGM and table a motion to change the dress code. Staying in the sideline & preaching class war is a bit of a nonsense, and is also as outdated as some of the attitudes you rail against

The dress code on the course is really pretty lax, you can wear a multitude of styles within a framework.

an untucked shirt is a non issue & the bloke that lectured you is a knob. 

golf club membership is in decline because of many reasons, not because the yoof can't wear jeans


----------



## DCB (Mar 8, 2013)

This'll be interesting. Bet the letter pages have a good bit of traffic after this is published 

Are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
Yes

What's the policy at your club
Normal Golf attire on the course, smart causal in the clubhouse.

Have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
Smart Casual adopted 12 years ago.

Have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
No, you tend to check before you go.

Do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
No. It's used an an argument against dress codes by those who don't want to conform.

Should jeans be allowed in the bar
Yes, within reason, no ripped or torn jeans.

If you could write a dress code what would it include
keep it simple and un-ambiguous with no room for maneuver for those who will try to push the bounds.


Would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
It has made a difference since we adopted it 12 years ago.

Should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
Yes, within reason. Adopting smart casual in clubhouse is not an issue.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2013)

Former Australian cultural attache Sir Les Patterson [aka Dame Edna] and a few old tramps I have seen would be good examples of someone who complies with the clubhouse dress code for many golf clubs.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Hmmmm...a slightly different view...


are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
No. 


what's the policy at your club
Golfing attire on the course, smart in the bar (see below)


have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
jeans (not ripped etc) have recently been permitted in the bar. 


have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
no


do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
yes


should jeans be allowed in the bar
 yes. And on the course


if you could write a dress code what would it include
pay your fee and wear what you want


would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
no


should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
 yes, ie everyone should wear what they want

I like golf clothes and always wear them to the course. I do not own a pair of jeans. However, I can just about manage to hold onto my sherry if somebody else thinks that cargo shorts and a t shirt are cool. Frankly, there are more important things to worry about.

I see golf clubs going under, struggling to make ends meet and then making the first contact with a new member or guest all about what he or she can and cannot wear in the bar or on the course. It seems obvious to me that clubs need to be welcoming to all, to turn a nascent interest into revenue.

I belong to a members club and as such, I will respect and abide by the rules agreed by that membership, but I personally would do all that I could to make the game more welcoming, informal and approachable.
		
Click to expand...

The reason people aren't joining golf clubs isn't because there is a dress code.


----------



## steveh (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm with the majority for on the course, nothing wrong with trousers and polo shirt and as others have said, I quite like having to dress a certain way. On top of that, it's the most practical clothing for the game anyway, who wants to spend hours walking round a wet field in a pair of soggy jeans anyway?

The shorts issue is the one problem for me - I've never dared to wear shorts on a golf course as its never clear to me what's permissible in terms of both the type of shorts and type of socks worn!

I don't tend to frequent our clubhouse, partly because of time (I generally need to be home soon after the round finishes) but partly due to dress code. I have suit trousers I wear for work, a pair of chinos and multiple pairs of jeans.  So I can't see the point changing once to go into the clubhouse and again when I get home.  If I could go in the clubhouse in golf gear then I might be tempted but I'm generally spattered with mud by the time I've finished


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Naked golf? Now there is an idea!  Where would you keep your scorecard though?
		
Click to expand...

In your speed slot???


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

However the game desperately needs to attract young people, and making them to adhere a set of rules that in the eyes of most young people are at best quaint, and at worst ridiculous and a barrier to getting involved, is doing the game no favours whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Heaven forbid the young generation should have to adhere to rules. What are we thinking? Golf club dress codes are in the main not that strict. A pair of trousers and a polo shirt does it. Granted, you need some shoes but which sport at club level doesn't require the appropriate footwear?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			In your speed slot???
		
Click to expand...


Good thinking!

Mind you it would bring a new dimension to the Sky Sports Shot Centre's swing analysis.....


----------



## Akie (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Heaven forbid the young generation should have to adhere to rules. What are we thinking? Golf club dress codes are in the main not that strict. A pair of trousers and a polo shirt does it. Granted, you need some shoes but which sport at club level doesn't require the appropriate footwear?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, 99% of clubs aren't that strict they just want you to look reasonably smart on the course and in the club house. It's not like they're asking for top hat and tails.


----------



## Hooper (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Heaven forbid the young generation should have to adhere to rules. What are we thinking? Golf club dress codes are in the main not that strict. A pair of trousers and a polo shirt does it. Granted, you need some shoes but which sport at club level doesn't require the appropriate footwear?
		
Click to expand...

Running. Believe me I have seen people knock out 26.2 miles in some strange footwear.
As for Dress Codes I tow the line and dress how my club expects and I don't mind it. I did belong to a club (State level Open course)that did not enforce dress codes and there were a few members wearing jeans. I thought it was odd at first but realised it was me who had the issue not the people wearing what they felt comfortable in. Over time I became less uptight about it and really don;t care what people wear as long as they are behaving themselves and treating the course with respect. I think people equate dressing smart to behaviour or class maybe. I do not.


----------



## Hooper (Mar 8, 2013)

On a lighter note who said a polo shirt, trousers and a baseball cap are smart. Chinos are just a fashion faux pas (I am not talking about the skinny ones). Clown trousers are just down right offensive.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2013)

â€¢are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
 - Yes, you have to keep standards. However, they don't need to be draconian rules just let common sense prevail. No scruffy jeans, footie shirts etc on the course. I don't care how long someones socks or shorts are just so long as they don't take to michael. What I do hate to see is old men who pull 30 year old Pringle jumpers out their locker riddled with holes and proceed to wear it out on the course. Also, I'd rather see people wearing smart jeans than those terrible "Loudmouth" clothes GM were putting up as a prize.

â€¢what's the policy at your club
 - Standard rules, including something about sock & short length. Shirts must have collars, but after buying a turtle neck I asked if that was ok and the pro sid yes.

â€¢have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
 - Yes, more casual clothing is now allowed in the bar. ie smart jeans and trainers - again so long as common sense is used.

â€¢have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
 - No.

â€¢do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
 - I don't see why they should - most of us own a pair of trousers and short sleeve shirt.

â€¢should jeans be allowed in the bar
 - Yes - after all it is a bar not a michelin starred restaurant. It's somewhere to socialise before and after a game, hopefully with your mates. Obviously I wouldn't expect people to turn up to presentation evening in jeans, but once again that is a common sense issue.

â€¢if you could write a dress code what would it include
 - Common sense. Look smart, not scruffy. Where clothing appropriate to the situation and if you aren't sure about what's sensible ask a club official

â€¢would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
 - No, casual is allowed but the food is terrible and I live too far away!

â€¢should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
 - Yes, why should they be treated differently? They have to keep to all the other rules and ettiquete on the course and in the clubhouse. Or should we encourage them to wear spikes in the bar, play slowly and not let people through etc just because otherwise they might not like golf and not take it up?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Heaven forbid the young generation should have to adhere to rules. What are we thinking? Golf club dress codes are in the main not that strict. A pair of trousers and a polo shirt does it. Granted, you need some shoes but which sport at club level doesn't require the appropriate footwear?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but every generation have their own rules.  The rules of most golf clubs dress codes are based on 1950's standards.

There was a time that polo shirts were not acceptable, wasn't it that young upstart Arnold Palmer that caused such a fuss by wearing one?

Most people wouldn't wear a jacket and tie to go to a restaurant yet they are expected to do so in certain clubs just for pie and beans and half a pint of dodgy ale.

Some say they that anyone over 35 shouldn't wear jeans and others would never wear a blazer with a collar and tie.  Live and let live?

However as I and others have said, you would know the rules before joining so either go elsewhere or try to change things from within.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

From a tennis club website...

_Playing surfaces can be damaged by inappropriate footwear. Proper tennis shoes must be worn on all courts; these must be heel-less and any tread or pattern should be flat. Ridge-soled shoes are not acceptable. Appropriate tennis clothing must be worn by both senior and junior members.  Lycra cycling shorts, rugby/football shirts and leggings are not permitted. If inappropriate footwear or clothing is being worn, you may be asked to leave the court. _

From a cricket club website...

_Dress Code

The club colours are maroon and gold and only club or plain shirts and jumpers are permitted. Club caps should be worn for matches and no other cap is acceptable on the field. Club tracksuits are the preferred attire on match days. Cricket shoes must be white. Please note that black or coloured footwear is not permitted at any activity.

Helmets
It is a club requirement that all players under the age of 18 shall wear a helmet when batting or keeping wicket standing up. There shall be no exception to this rule. _


----------



## Scadge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Mike

My view is that golf is a sport played on a sports field, so you where the appropriate sports kit.  I have tended to find both here and in the US that anywhere I have played with no dress code the etiquette is similarly absent, bunkers not raked, pace of play desperate etc.

Our club relaxed the rules to allow members to wear shorts in the bar a few years ago.  I tend to think that since most golf shoes now look like trainers anyway and people look daft in white socks and shoes that (clean) trainers and jeans for that matter should be permitted in the clubhouse up to a certain time but I would be concerned not to let standards slip.

Our club has the same code for Junior and I think this is a good thing.  They learn that the club has standards which they need to help maintain, they get into their golf clothes and when first starting this made them feel special and now that they are about to go and play sport.  This approach also endorses the equal status that Juniors enjoy at our club, once they are good enough, they are old enough both to go on the course when they like and on their own and to enter all the club competitions.  There are as you know plenty of manufacturers targeting the kids with great gear even if I couldn't get away with a pair of Ricky Fowler orange trousers.

In terms of writing a dress code I have seen business casual and smart casual policies interpreted widely but my approach would be to follow a sports dress for the sports field, and "dress to impress for" the bar so smart blue jeans (no rips) acceptable and smart clean trainers acceptable with shorts before certain times (in the same way as you might have a more relaxed approach to what you might where popping out for lunch than if you went in the evening to a nice restaurant).  

I want people to look as if they've fallen off a yacht not out of the gutter not for reasons of snobbery or tradition but just so that the golf club feels like a special sporting club and not like a pub but as I am writing I wonder if this makes me sound like I'm about to turn 103 - I'll ask the boys.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2013)

are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
*Yes, but only because so many traditionalists would find it intrusive to be confronted by the trackie bottom/trainer mob. Its as much the game of the traditionalist as it is those who want to see radical change. In fairness to both parties, the middle of the road should be the way forward. *

what's the policy at your club
*Golf attire on the course. Smart casual, inc smart jeans in the clubhouse.*

 have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
*No. *

 have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
*I've been spoken to several times by the traditionalists for what I wear in the clubhouse, even though it conforms... "harumph, bloody committee man should know better/should be setting an example. Harumph! And I've been questioned about the Street Golf shoes I wear.*

 do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
*No. People taking up the game are usually besotted with the game and rarely give a flying.... about changes to dress codes. Also, new starters usually want to conform, not stand out, hence they are more inclined to follow a code.*

should jeans be allowed in the bar
*They already are. And putting on jeans doesn't turn someone into a murderer.*

if you could write a dress code what would it include
*That non-golfing children can wear what they want when they come to the clubhouse.*

 would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
*If I wore anything more casual I'd run the risk of a Police raid*

should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
*Yes, but I'd go as far as saying adults should be subject to the same standard as juniors. Juniors are usually better dressed than many adults.*

I don't think dress codes are to blame for falling numbers in golf - Â£10 dunlop shirt 'v' Â£1k in fees...


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			From a tennis club website...

_Playing surfaces can be damaged by inappropriate footwear. Proper tennis shoes must be worn on all courts; these must be heel-less and any tread or pattern should be flat. Ridge-soled shoes are not acceptable. Appropriate tennis clothing must be worn by both senior and junior members.  Lycra cycling shorts, rugby/football shirts and leggings are not permitted. If inappropriate footwear or clothing is being worn, you may be asked to leave the court. _

From a cricket club website...

_Dress Code

The club colours are maroon and gold and only club or plain shirts and jumpers are permitted. Club caps should be worn for matches and no other cap is acceptable on the field. Club tracksuits are the preferred attire on match days. Cricket shoes must be white. Please note that black or coloured footwear is not permitted at any activity.

Helmets
It is a club requirement that all players under the age of 18 shall wear a helmet when batting or keeping wicket standing up. There shall be no exception to this rule. _

Click to expand...

So what's your point?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 8, 2013)

For me it's not the dress code that's often at fault, it's the manner in which it is enforced. Golf is a game rich in tradition and as such carries dress codes that have evolved over the years but are still rooted within that tradition (to wear a jacket and tie because that was the done thing in the 30's to 60's - and most of the people enforcing this at the time were familiar with this as the "norm") 
A dress code is still relevant as we have them in most walks of life. From School through to the work place.
I, personally, have seen attitudes to the dress codes relaxed in most places over the years. What I haven't seen is the attitude of the committees at most places where they see people that aren't making the grade, so to speak, this is what puts people off IMO. 
I don't think that dress codes put people off as it's fairly easy to see that golf does come with rules and codes and if you are _serious_ about playing then this won't put you off. But... Getting a rollicking from a club member because your shirt has become untucked or your trousers aren't pressed... Well that's the bit that will put people off in my book.


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			I, personally, have seen attitudes to the dress codes relaxed in most places over the years. What I haven't seen is the attitude of the committees at most places where they see people that aren't making the grade, so to speak, this is what puts people off IMO. 
I don't think that dress codes put people off as it's fairly easy to see that golf does come with rules and codes and if you are _serious_ about playing then this won't put you off. But... Getting a rollicking from a club member because your shirt has become untucked or your trousers aren't pressed... Well that's the bit that will put people off in my book.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Seeing a "little Hitler" scurrying across the course or clubhouse because he has spotted something that he can confront someone over is what can drive people away more than the rules themselves. Rules are in place and we should all know what they are and accept them but, at times we may get our interpretation of them unknowingly wrong but that does not leave the door open for some power hungry individual to simply "have a go". These people are not necessarily committee members also, just argumentative serial moaners who do the club more an injustice IMO.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 8, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			For me it's not the dress code that's often at fault, it's the manner in which it is enforced. Golf is a game rich in tradition and as such carries dress codes that have evolved over the years but are still rooted within that tradition (to wear a jacket and tie because that was the done thing in the 30's to 60's - and most of the people enforcing this at the time were familiar with this as the "norm") 
A dress code is still relevant as we have them in most walks of life. From School through to the work place.
I, personally, have seen attitudes to the dress codes relaxed in most places over the years. What I haven't seen is the attitude of the committees at most places where they see people that aren't making the grade, so to speak, this is what puts people off IMO. 
I don't think that dress codes put people off as it's fairly easy to see that golf does come with rules and codes and if you are _serious_ about playing then this won't put you off. But... Getting a rollicking from a club member because your shirt has become untucked or your trousers aren't pressed... Well that's the bit that will put people off in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, what he said :clap:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 8, 2013)

I actually like wearing proper golf gear when I play but have no desire to wear a sleeveless top, cropped trousers and liner socks. Can't see that as a good look for me! 

We now allow smart jeans in the spike bar.

I do think that dress codes should be relaxed for juniors - say under 16 - as it would make the game a bit more welcoming.  My son lives in jeans and tee shirts. He wouldn't be seen dead in chinos or a polo shirt so I really struggled to get him interested in coming down to the club and having a go. He probably would have hated it anyway. His idea of fun is slaying zombies on his PC.

It's a fine balance isn't it? I'll stick my neck out and say I think most golfers want to preserve something of the tradition that attire for golf is smart, neat, clean, and appropriate (i.e. specific to the game). It gives the game, and us as golfers, a shared identity. However at the same time we understand the game has to move with the times and not ossify or else we'd still all look like my avatar. 

Dress codes had their roots in a different society which was more rigid in terms of what you wore and what it said about you. The people who played golf at certain clubs probably also dressed for dinner (white tie - not black!) and in some cases dress codes were probably intended to keep certain types (dare I say classes) of people off the course (exceptions for Artisan members of course).

We don't have that kind of society anymore and I guess most of us don't want the game to still have that image but it's question of getting rid of the bath water without losing the baby.

Part of me feels jeans and trainers on the Course are a no-no and part of me thinks why the hell not! It's none of my business what someone else wears, it does no one any harm.

Overall I just try to focus on myself and wearing what I feel happy in and not to get too bothered about what anyone else is wearing.

Actually what do you think? Could I get away with this? Where's Gok?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Last saturday at a  Ibrox corporate day a pal of mine had to pay Â£15 for a [ rangers ] tie because he arrived without any 
It did state on the ticket that a tie  and jacket must be worn. thats the 3RD division for you. snobby.

its on ebay now.


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2013)

are dress codes still relevant in this day and age

*YES,  I still believe there should be rules,  or perhaps I should say GUIDELINES*


what's the policy at your club

*ON COURSE - Traditional Golf related attire,  Tailored Shorts, NO jeans or Tracksuits or Camouflage style Trousers*
*OFF COURSE / BAR - As above,  but JEANS ALLOWED,  but NO training shoes*

have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club

*YES,  couple of years ago,  Blue Denims Jeans Allowed*

have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code

*NO,  Not at my home course,  but a Friend was asked to 'tuck-in' his shirt at an away course once,  the tail end had came out when swinging,  and was pulled on course - RIDICULOUS*

do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game

*Possibly as golf still has stereotypes*

should jeans be allowed in the bar

*YES - and they ARE at My Home Course*

if you could write a dress code what would it include

*ON COURSE - Any form of trousers that WEREN'T Denim Jeans,  Any type of shorts except Football or Swimming Shorts,  NO tracksuits,  ANY shirt with a (any form of) collar (however small),  NO vests/Cap sleeve shirts
OFF COURSE/BAR - ANYTHING u would normally wear at your local Pub,  except dirty work overalls,  or Tracksuit/Jogging bottoms,  or sleeveless tops*

would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing

*Well,  it has been proven,  at MY club,  since allowing Jeans in Bar,  that members DO *:thup:

should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

*At MY club,  juniors adhere to same dress code,  except they ARE ALLOWED to wear Plain Black Trainers also,  and THIS works*
*But I would go a step further and allow Juniors (real young uns) to wear any form of footwear*


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			So what's your point?
		
Click to expand...

The point is, other sports have dress codes too. In my experience, if a person wants to play a sport, they will adhere to the dress code of that sport, if they don't, they won't.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr_T said:



			I think dres codes are still relevant, whilst I'm not a member the club I normally play at which is a municipal has a very lax dress code, they might object if you turned up in a vest and pe shorts but generally you can get away with a lot, I personally have always tried to adhere to what I believe is appropriate golfing attire although friends of mine have played in what could be called "scruffy", I think dress  odes can give the perception that golf is formal/somewhat snobbish but I wouldn't say it puts that many people off. Jeans should be allowed in clubhouse/bar as its an informal setting and a place for relaxation. If I was designing a dress code I would say polo/collared shirt, tailored trousers and golf shoes/trainers (providing they are not brightly coloured). Finally I would say juniors under 11 should be allowed to wear what they want but from there one they should adhere to the same rules as the adults, as a junior I would expect to be treated with the same courtesy and respect an adult would, so I see no reason why we shouldn't adhere to their rules, plus it gets you n the habit of wearing proper golf attire for when we become adults 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Hooper (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The point is, other sports have dress codes too. In my experience, if a person wants to play a sport, they will adhere to the dress code of that sport, if they don't, they won't.
		
Click to expand...

I wish some of those middle aged cyclists wouldn't. It can ruin my Sunday run. ;-)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooper said:



			I wish some of those middle aged cyclists wouldn't. It can ruin my Sunday run. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a very good point


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 8, 2013)

I consider abiding by the dress code rules as a mark of respect to other members, that i don't consider myself above the rules that they too respect. I like the fact that the rules on dress and other clubhouse rules provide a polite civil environment where I can rely on other club members not to be loud, offensive, yelling down mobiles etc which is hard to find anywhere else these days.

That said the nature of the rule itself is not important (i.e. no jeans or trainers), just that there are guidelines that everyone adheres to for the benefit of everyone else. I would probably nip in for a sandwich / coffee etc far more frequently if I could wear jeans in the clubhouse as I pass the club on my way to running errands in town which I'd generally do wearing jeans or trainers. My wife too complains if I suggest we go for lunch as she can't be bothered changing just for a quick bite. So the club would do better for relaxing the rules slightly.

That said we're quite casual, and I think I'd probably get away with smart jeans provided they weren't blue (i think our rules might just allow that now, but I've not checked as i'd never play in smart jeans.)

For juniors, one of the reasons i didn't take to golf until my 30's despite parental encouragement as a boy, was that I hated the stuffy, snobby rules-driven environment at the golf club. No where else told me what to wear at the time, so I was happy to give the place a wide berth. I think that was the attitude with which rules were enforced rather than the rules themselves. My current club in London is far more welcoming to juniors that my Glasgow club I was a member of as a boy.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The point is, other sports have dress codes too. In my experience, if a person wants to play a sport, they will adhere to the dress code of that sport, if they don't, they won't.
		
Click to expand...

Cricket is a team sport and they have moved away from all whites for the more exciting formats of the sport.  Don't England pay in blue gear with three white stripes now?  A helmet I would have thought was a must and common sense!

As for tennis that too has modernised and you really only see all whites at Wimblimdinnnnn.

Totally agree with footwear as the wrong type can damage the paying surface.  However I don't get the resistance in some clubs to "trainer type" shoes.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Cricket is a team sport and they have moved away from all whites for the more exciting formats of the sport.  Don't England pay in blue gear with three white stripes now?  A helmet I would have thought was a must and common sense!

As for tennis that too has modernised and you really only see all whites at Wimblimdinnnnn.

Totally agree with footwear as the wrong type can damage the paying surface.  However I don't get the resistance in some clubs to "trainer type" shoes.
		
Click to expand...

They may no longer be white but there is still a dress code, just like golf. I'm sure if someone turned up at a tennis club and tried to play in denim shorts\skirt they wouldn't be allowed, so why should they be allowed to wear jeans on a golf course?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			They may no longer be white but there is still a dress code, just like golf. I'm sure if someone turned up at a tennis club and tried to play in denim shorts\skirt they wouldn't be allowed, so why should they be allowed to wear jeans on a golf course?
		
Click to expand...

Cricket is a team sport and the team wears the same gear to identify themselves as being in the team

Agassi used to play in denim shorts, sometimes with pink Lycra short tights built in! See photo...

I wouldn't wear jeans to play golf or any sport but it doesn't bother me if someone else does.  No one can give me a reason other than they don't like it.

Chinos and tailored trousers/shorts with pleats in them are far more offensive to my eyes but if someone wants to wear them then it is none of my business


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			They may no longer be white but there is still a dress code, just like golf. I'm sure if someone turned up at a tennis club and tried to play in denim shorts\skirt they wouldn't be allowed, so why should they be allowed to wear jeans on a golf course?
		
Click to expand...

To play devil's advocate on this, the tennis people could say the same thing (i.e. you can't wear what you like for golf so why expect to do so playing tennis). Then it's just a closed loop.

As I understand it (some? many?) tennis clubs don't have a brilliant reputation for being inclusive and welcoming to youngsters and it has been given as a reason why we waited 70 years for a British chap to win a grand slam event.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			What I do find a little annoying is the different standards used between Women and Men's dress codes.

Ladies can wear liner socks, Men cant.
Ladies can wear three quarter length trousers, Men cant.
Ladies can wear sleeveless tops, Men cant.  
Ladies can wear their tops outside their trousers, Men cant.

How can this be acceptable in this age of equality?
		
Click to expand...

This inequality is for your own good. 
No man can look half decent wearing three quarter trews, a sleeveless shirt and liner socks


----------



## Hooper (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Cricket is a team sport and the team wears the same gear to identify themselves as being in the team

Agassi used to play in denim shorts, sometimes with pink Lycra short tights built in! See photo...

I wouldn't wear jeans to play golf or any sport but it doesn't bother me if someone else does.  No one can give me a reason other than they don't like it.

Chinos and tailored trousers/shorts with pleats in them are far more offensive to my eyes but if someone wants to wear them then it is none of my business
	View attachment 5054

Click to expand...

I agree. Has anybody come up with a reason for not wanting another person to wear something other than they just don't like it or it's against the traditional rules of the club. If they turn up pay their subs, respect the club and it's members then what is the issue?
I adhere to my club's dress code because I knew the rules before I joined.


----------



## steveh (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I wouldn't wear jeans to play golf or any sport but it doesn't bother me if someone else does.  No one can give me a reason other than they don't like
		
Click to expand...

This hits it on the head for me, I really couldn't care less what anyone else is wearing as its none of my business so I'd be happy for dress codes to be scrapped other than a requirement for appropriate footwear on the course.  But at the same time, as others have pointed out you know the rules when you join up. Of course the problem with this viewpoint is that nothing will ever change.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			To play devil's advocate on this, the tennis people could say the same thing (i.e. you can't wear what you like for golf so why expect to do so playing tennis). Then it's just a closed loop.

As I understand it (some? many?) tennis clubs don't have a brilliant reputation for being inclusive and welcoming to youngsters and it has been given as a reason why we waited 70 years for a British chap to win a grand slam event.
		
Click to expand...

So he is British now?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 8, 2013)

There's a saying "The clothes maketh the man"

If you look the part, you're a large part of the way to playing the part in my view, especially as golf is a very mental game (no jokes).

Smart casual with the emphasis on smart would be the rules if I owned a golf club.

I've seen people with chinos, Nike polo shirt and FJ shoes, perfectly acceptable I hear you say, and I'd agree, except the Chinos were dirty and had been worn everyday for a week, the polo shirt had paint splashes and didnt fit properly and the once white FJ's were caked in mud.

I'm no fashion Guru and I 'need' my better half to dress me sometimes as I don't coordinate very well, like most blokes, but just a bit of self awareness and a cleaned and pressed outfit no matter how old will always look smarter.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 8, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			This inequality is for your own good. 
No man can look half decent wearing three quarter trews, a sleeveless shirt and liner socks
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that, North Mimms.

_edit_: really must try not to post immediately after DV.  Or maybe I should get a new avatar...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2013)

At my old club the rather snobby club captain button holed my boss [the Director of Council Leisure] about the council allowing youngsters to play in jeans.
His reply was 'well I would rather see youngsters playing golf in jeans than youngsters not playing golf at all'.

I have been involved with golf for many years and must confess that I think many private clubs have their head in the sand when it comes to dress code.
The world moves on, fashion moves on and then 40 years later moves back. I never thought for one moment tank tops, Aran sweaters and bell bottoms would ever have made a comeback but they did.
Anyone know why 1950's teddy boys were called teddy boys? It was because they chose to dress in Edwardian fashion.

Self important committee members trying to make all members agree to their outdated beliefs are mainly to blame.
Some may call them snobs.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 8, 2013)

â€¢are dress codes still relevant in this day and age...

 Answer... Yes they are relevent & so they should be.  If you don't want to play at a stuffy club with antiquated dress codes, go and play the local muni. 

â€¢what's the policy at your club

Answer...... No denim, shirt with a collar or a properly labelled golf top.

â€¢have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club

Answer...... Not on the course but jeans are now allowed in the clubhouse

â€¢have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code

Answer...Yes, but suprisingly it was something he had brought 10 minutes earlier from the Pro Shop.

â€¢do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game

Answer...... Sometimes, but if they really want to play they will accept it or play somewhere with no dress code.

â€¢should jeans be allowed in the bar

Answer............... Yes, and they are at ours, although I can still understand dressing for dinner (Jacket and tie) in bigger/posher clubs also.

â€¢if you could write a dress code what would it include

Answer................ As long as its golf branded clothing its okay, also gentlemen can untuck their shift from their trousers if they wish.

would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing

Answer............... It is & i do 

â€¢should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

Answer ....... Yes apart from very young juniors who at the age of 6 cannot find or their paraents afford things like golf shoes every 6 months.  Some leeway should be given up to the age of 14.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Mar 8, 2013)

Had part of this discussion at a clubhouse function a couple of weeks back when I was on the same table as several people who dont want a change in policy & yet they were agonising over the fact that the clubhouse is not used as much a it used to be and it is changing (and challenging) the economics of the club.

Our place still has fairly tight restrictions on what you can wear on the course and in the Clubhouse. I dont think there is too much of a problem on the course as we get a good turn out for most comps but the clubhouse is definitely less supported and virtually no juniors or even people in their 20's / 30's who play come along to the club for functions. Surely a 'sensible' relaxation of the rules there would be someting to try out at least.

My views fit with this also - most people playing a sport will adopt its attire and kit themselves out. I personally wouldn't want to change too much from this on the course but would favour a bit of relaxation to allow for some of the very formal rules to be dropped and maybe relax it after 5pm if people want to drop by and play straight after work.

I would also like to see new starters / juniors given a grace period to get into the game before hitting them with all the gear requirements - no matter what we think is appropriate on the course a 10 year old new starter playing in jeans is better than one not playing at all and what offence does it cause?

When it comes to the clubhouse - after a game I am in my golf gear no problem. I usually have shoes - again no problem but what if I had trainers on - whats the issue there? As a club I would prefer people to come in and socialise than go home to eat / drink - or worse, to the pub a few hundred yards down the road.

When it comes to the clubhouse only - i.e. not playing a game but dropping by to meet people etc I think the there should be much less formality to encourage people in.

My own experience was that the very next day after the above discussion at the club myself and my wife walked back to pick up the car as we had decided to have a drink and leave it the previous evening. Got there about lunch and on the spur of the moment thought about popping in for a bite and drink but realised I was in (smart) jeans so couldn't! 

We went to the pub instead!

I do think that dress codes need to be revised in the bar . Sure have some functions that are formal but at other times it should be more relaxed to encourage people in.


My best story about dress code is at another local club on a society day.   They had a starter on the first & I had on some 'new fangled' golf shoes that were not in a traditional style and he started off by saying I wasn't allowed to play in any old shoes and they had to be golf shoes so please see the pro and get some. I twigged and showed him that they were in fact 'proper' golf shoes from a golf manufacturer so he let us onto the tee (reluctantly I feel). One of the guys I was playing with wears a collared full lengthed arm shirt like you would for an office as he doesn't like polo's and always look smart. He tee'd off last hitting a cracking drive. We were just starting down the first when the Starter called after him - we though he was going to comment what a great shot it was but he actually pulled him up about tucking his shirt in - when we looked it had pulled out when he took his swing and was 'slightly' out one side only. We nearly left there and then and have not been back there in the society since.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Heaven forbid the young generation should have to adhere to rules. What are we thinking? Golf club dress codes are in the main not that strict. A pair of trousers and a polo shirt does it. Granted, you need some shoes but which sport at club level doesn't require the appropriate footwear?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but if the vast majority of the young people see those rules as outdated and antiquated then they will not bother.  I completely agree that youngsters not being able to wear jeans is not a major issue in the decline in golf club membership, and things like cost, other competing leisure interests and the time needed to play a round are big factors.  But I would argue that a climate and culture in golf clubs in which young people or prospective members do not feel comfortable, and may even feel slightly intimidated, is a problem.  And the dress code is *part* of that culture.

I am not arguing that the rules are that strict, it's just that I would say they are mostly antiquated in 2013 and do not portray a welcoming image to someone thinking of trying out the sport.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 8, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Amen to that, North Mimms.

_edit_: really must try not to post immediately after DV.  Or maybe I should get a new avatar...
		
Click to expand...

don't worry, I'll be changing mine soon


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

therod said:



			there is no performance issue you are correct. However appropriate clothing on the course covers what the consensus find acceptable. In most cases the *consensus doesn't want jeans on a course*. 

this is probably because there is a correlation between, dress codes & how seriously you take the game. It's a generalisation but if you can't be bothered to dress properly then you will knob your way around in 150 strokes, not rake bunkers, not repair pitchmarks, shout alot and play slowly!! IMO
		
Click to expand...

I think this goes to the heart of the matter.  Who's consensus is it?  The consensus of the mostly middle to old aged white male members of the committee, or the consensus of the generation that most golf clubs need to attract?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just bought these which will no doubt upset a few.....


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think this goes to the heart of the matter.  Who's consensus is it?  The consensus of the mostly middle to old aged white male members of the committee, or the consensus of the generation that most golf clubs need to attract?
		
Click to expand...

I would say the majority of serious golfers (irrespective of age, race, religion, sexual orientation etc) do not want jeans on the course. I suggest mike has that as his first poll. I am with therod on this.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Just bought these which will no doubt upset a few.....
	View attachment 5066

Click to expand...

They are golf shoes though aren't they, so where's the issue? And exactly the reason I don't think the dress code is so strict it would put off youngsters.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I would say the majority of serious golfers (irrespective of age, race, religion, sexual orientation etc) do not want jeans on the course. I suggest mike has that as his first poll. I am with therod on this.
		
Click to expand...

Pointless to have it as a poll on here asking if jeans are acceptable, as the majority on here are not young people or the future generations who the clubs need to attract.  So it will prove nothing. And I will reiterate that we should not get too hung up on whether jeans are acceptable or not. As I already said, the dress codes are part of a wider culture at golf clubs than I believe needs to be addressed.

Really interesting article about Troon golfs new dress codes  http://golf.about.com/od/golfetiquette/a/troon-golf-daily-fee-dress-code.htm, with the comment 

_'What Troon's new daily fee dress code policy boils down to is this: They'd like you to show up in a traditional golf outfit, but if you'd rather play in gym shorts and a t-shirt - if that's what it takes to get you onto the first tee - hey, bring it on.

'Michael Lamanna, director of instruction at The Phoenician, succintly explained the reasoning: "The new generation of golfers are turned off by stuffy, formal atmospheres. Troon Golf is simply recognizing this shift and we want to be as welcoming as possible."_

I say very best of luck to them and hope it works out.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I would say the majority of serious golfers (irrespective of age, race, religion, sexual orientation etc) do not want jeans on the course. I suggest mike has that as his first poll. I am with therod on this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but why not?


----------



## DCB (Mar 8, 2013)

Re Troon Golf , As a commercial concern they'll do anything to get the footfall on their courses 'cause that's what makes them money.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think this goes to the heart of the matter.  Who's consensus is it?  The consensus of the mostly middle to old aged white male members of the committee, or the consensus of the generation that most golf clubs need to attract?
		
Click to expand...

the consensus of current members. You aren't going to change the ethos of a club for future members and drive the current away, it will never happen. You also aren't going to change anything by shouting from the outside. Until you join a club and campaign from within for a change in dress codes you haven't got a voice. 

Accept the fact dress codes will evolve over time. Also I don't see these hordes of young golfers looking to join a club and being put off by the dress code, Golf isn't really a fashionable game, people look to join golf clubs in their 30's when they have got the time and cash to devote to it. No one wants to wear jeans and a wife-beater on the course in their 30's. If they do there's a muni down the road where they can be more than happy.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 8, 2013)

DCB said:



			Re Troon Golf , As a commercial concern they'll do anything to get the footfall on their courses 'cause that's what makes them money.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a club that doesn't want money?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe I'm old fashioned I don't know but as a youngster playing football I was expected from the age of 15 to turn up to matches in trousers, shirt and a club tie. It wasn't my chosen attire at that age but those were the rules so I did and I wore it in the clubhouse afterwards. I used to get fined for not doing so, for being late and for not having clean boots, even when I turned up for training. When I went to play golf I wore golfing attire, again, not because it was my chosen clothing but because those were the rules and I wanted to play golf.

Guess what, we had jeans, tracksuits and trainers back then as well but we used to abide by the rules set out by the activity we wanted to do. I'd really honestly like to know what's changed that means today's kids are so hard done by that we have to change the dress code for the golf course?

The real issue of getting younger people to play golf is about giving them the opportunity to do so, getting into schools and giving them access to facilities and coaching. If you do that and the kids like it, they'll play and they'll ask their parents to buy them the latest Ricky Fowler outfit to go and play in. If golf has a perception amongst the young folk about being stuffy then lets get out there and educate them, not just allow jeans on the course and hope they come.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't understand why clothing requirements should put youngsters off playing golf.
I'm 33, so maybe I'm getting too old to understand. But I was a junior golfer and had no issue with having to abide by the rules of the club/game. I hated wearing a school uniform far more, but as with golf I had to wear it.

Besides, most of the juniors I know have much fancier golf attire than I have ever worn.


----------



## Yer Maw (Mar 8, 2013)

My club is traditional but moving with the times.  What isn't allowed in the clubhouse is hats (any sorts), stonewash or ripped jeans, collarless top. On the course you should be wearing golf attire
Mobile Phones: kept on silent. Voice calls on mobile phones should only be made by the front door. 

Dress code: Smart casual for both males and females is acceptable throughout the Clubhouse except on special occasions. Please dress modestly and, as a guide, the following items are deemed unacceptable:
 Rugby or football shirts  Sports shorts  Stonewash or ripped denim jeans  Tracksuits, Collarless shirts featuring any slogans or improper logos.  Golf shoes with metal spikes. Flip flops. 
Main Lounge: Clothes should not be draped or hung over chairs. Clothing not being worn should be placed in a cloakroom or locker room.  No outdoor clothes (but please apply common sense for items like sports jackets etc) are to be taken into the Main Bar including: Waterproofs  Overcoats  Windcheaters  Sleeveless body warmers  Hats and gloves. Hats: Gentlemen should remove hats on entering the Club and place them in a locker room or cloakroom. Golf shoes:  Clean, dry soft spike golf shoes may be worn everywhere except the Main Lounge.
Children: Children under 10 are not allowed into the Main Lounge. All children under 18 (unless members) should be accompanied by an adult who is responsible for their behaviour.

I think I'd be happy that Juniors adhere to that but those under 12 should have even more relaxed rules.  You want to create a relaxed and friendly comforting environment but not pub like. 

I'm also amazed by some people being set against chinos!!! Perhaps it is the style but I really like mine as they are fairly tailored but no creases up the front. On really hot days, not in recent years, I think noce shorts are great but long socks look idiotic and would actually prefer thoose small in the shoe only socks.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd stick with golf attire on the course but allow jeans, trainers and casual clothes in the clubhouse. As with others I've been passing the course and might have popped in for a drink or food if I wasn't wearing jeans.

I don't think it's black and white for juniors. Don't see any point on forcing youngsters trying out the game to wear strict golf gear but on the other hand I think the more longstanding juniors should stick to the same rules as other members. Not sure how to work that... Maybe over a certain age?

I've argued for jeans in the clubhouse with the past captain and the current captain.... It ain't happening any time soon!


----------



## Hooper (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there any evidence that dress codes are putting off youngsters taking up the game or is it as HK says just part of a bigger image/perception golf has with the youngsters today? To the people who keep talking about "standards" what do you think will happen if people started wearing jeans at your club? How would that affect you as a person and what you get out of the game of golf? What do you think would happen to your club? As I have I have been there and guess what I still play and the club is still a great club with a healthy membership.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

therod said:



			Accept the fact dress codes will evolve over time.
		
Click to expand...

I do.  It's just that golf clubs seem to be working on geological time scales.  

When I have eaten at a Gordon Ramsey 2 Michelin stared restaurant in clothes in which I would not be allowed to go into some club houses in the evening for a pie and chips, then something is wrong.  And I was by no stretch of the imagination the most 'scruffily' dressed person in the restaurant before someone argues that.  There's more problems around golf clubs than just wearing jeans.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Is there any evidence that dress codes are putting off youngsters taking up the game or is it as HK says just part of a bigger image/perception golf has with the youngsters today? To the people who keep talking about "standards" what do you think will happen if people started wearing jeans at your club? How would that affect you as a person and what you get out of the game of golf? What do you think would happen to your club? As I have I have been there and guess what I still play and the club is still a great club with a healthy membership.
		
Click to expand...

Well personally if I saw someone with their shirt untucked or with jeans on I would spontaneously combust. As it is a sure sign of the end of days and the forbearer of the 4 horseman of the apocalypse


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well personally if I saw someone with their shirt untucked or with jeans on I would spontaneously combust. As it is a sure sign of the end of days and the forbearer of the 4 horseman of the apocalypse  

Click to expand...

Ha ha!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I do.  It's just that golf clubs seem to be working on geological time scales.  

When I have eaten at a Gordon Ramsey 2 Michelin stared restaurant in clothes in which I would not be allowed to go into some club houses in the evening for a pie and chips, *then something is wrong.*  And I was by no stretch of the imagination the most 'scruffily' dressed person in the restaurant before someone argues that.  There's more problems around golf clubs than just wearing jeans.....
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion. And this isthe crux of the argument, i.e. the subjectivity of it all and the entrenched attitudes of those who debate it.

Personally, I couldn't give a monkey's do-da about an awful lot of the argument but is there any wonder that the argument is so entrenched. You've got one side shouting, "STANDARDS," and another side shouting, "LUDDITES."

Gentle reasoned argument will see movement but when either side resorts deriding the other's opinion to such an extent... been hearing this argument for more years than donkey's have been on the planet and invairably when the volume rises reason goes in the other direction.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Gentle reasoned argument will see movement but when either side resorts deriding the other's opinion to such an extent....
		
Click to expand...

To quote from the immortal Young Ones, I'm sorry, Mr. Liberal 

Luddite.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			To quote from the immortal Young Ones, I'm sorry, Mr. Liberal 

Luddite.
		
Click to expand...

LOL - case proven.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 8, 2013)

therod said:



			Members clubs should reflect the wants/ needs of their members, I've got no great desire to revolutionise my club, but would welcome a relaxation in Th bar. I've no great issue with the current code but it will evolve with time. As for shirt and tie in the evening, if you want the atmosphere of a wake, then set the dress code accordingly!

Click to expand...

we have a members lounge,a snooker room a tv lounge and bar,i see nothing wrong in having the members lounge  dress code set higher than the rest of the club house,and as for the atmosphere being like a wake on the conterey it is normally full and lively on a weekend as we have artists or racing nights and carverys on every weekend,the only time casual dress is relaxed is for the bbq's in the summer,everyone who joins is well aware about the dress code prior to paying the joining fee and most come because of the traditions the club still upheld,like i said if you don't like it don't join there are plenty of clubs at the other end of the market,would you take your wife for a relaxing drink only to be surrounded by denim wearing louts who use course language and obsenatise it is all about the atmosphere that comes with people respecting the rules and traditions of any golf club.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2013)

If your a member of a golf club and you don't like the rules , just canvass your fellow members for support , and put in a proposal  before the next agm, and see how the vote goes. no point shouting about it on the forum .


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 8, 2013)

and the award for the post containing ridiculous stereotyping goes to................




6inchcup said:



			we have a members lounge,a snooker room a tv lounge and bar,i see nothing wrong in having the members lounge  dress code set higher than the rest of the club house,and as for the atmosphere being like a wake on the conterey it is normally full and lively on a weekend as we have artists or racing nights and carverys on every weekend,the only time casual dress is relaxed is for the bbq's in the summer,everyone who joins is well aware about the dress code prior to paying the joining fee and most come because of the traditions the club still upheld,like i said if you don't like it don't join there are plenty of clubs at the other end of the market,would you take your wife for a relaxing drink only to be surrounded by denim wearing louts who use course language and obsenatise it is all about the atmosphere that comes with people respecting the rules and traditions of any golf club.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			and the award for the post containing ridiculous stereotyping goes to................
		
Click to expand...


I'll second that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			and the award for the post containing ridiculous stereotyping goes to................
		
Click to expand...

   . Mind you he (or she) has a point.  There's no way I would take my wife for a relaxing Babysham if there was people wearing denim in the bar with me.  It's just not on.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Denim clad lout outside my golf club, yesterday


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I'll second that.
		
Click to expand...

Thirded


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Denim clad lout outside my golf club, yesterday

View attachment 5067

Click to expand...

Oh you are awful


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Oh you are awful
		
Click to expand...

But Dad, can I get an elephant?


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG Mike, look what you started


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			But Dad, can I get an elephant?
		
Click to expand...

 Dont be a Dick Emiry


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Dont be a Dick Emiry
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! Do you drink in Angels?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Ha ha! Do you drink in Angels?
		
Click to expand...

Very rarely the odd meal with the misses. my daughter used to work in the horse shoe.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not been in either for years, my nephew lives there now so may pop in for a pint or two


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2013)

I love it that most are in favour of jeans in the club house, but ban trainers from any where? Me? I'm happy with jeans being banned, but don't get the hatred of trainers. I got thrown out of woodhall spa for wearing white, un logo'ed leather trainers, and yet I now have a pair of near identical Ecco streets, which in theory (I've yet to put this to the test!) are allowed in the club house.

I'd ban black socks and shoes with shorts.

I also don't get why most hate bright colours? Loud mouth, etc. if every one wore beige chinos, what a dull world we'd live in.

Trousers tucked into socks is a no in my view.

Never been sure why hats can't be worn backwards. So you look a jerk, but then you probably didn't need to use your head gear to announce it. However, why should some ones opinion of which way round it should be worn be more valid than someone else's?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## bluewolf (Mar 8, 2013)

Its really simple for me.

Golf attire on the course, including the new trainer type golf shoes.
If the clubhouse has 2 distinct areas, then one should be smart casual and one relaxed formal. I don't use our clubhouse when I'm not playing as it would mean wearing the type of clothes that I don't usually wear and also i've usually got the kids with me.


----------



## DaveyG (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice and simple... Golf attire on the course

Anything smart in the club house INCLUDING JEANS!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2013)

DaveyG said:



			Nice and simple... Golf attire on the course

Anything smart in the club house INCLUDING JEANS!
		
Click to expand...

Smart jeans don't exist.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 8, 2013)

It was posted earlier that it was not the dress code that was preventing people from joining Golf Clubs.

i am sure that there is not any ONE reason that people are not joining Golf Clubs, but I believe that the perception of Golf Clubs as stuffy old boy clubs full of pedants is an issue. The dress code is a very visible issue that those who do have this perception can point to. I moved from one club to another a year ago. I had organised a 'tester' round. 

I arrived at the prospective club and read with interest the sign instructing me Not to change my shoes in the car park. I then got my briefing, all about what I could wear where, when I could wear a hat and where I might use my electronic communication device...oh and the first tee is over there.

such a warm fuzzy feeling.

frankly, none of the rules bother me a jot, it is a lovely course and I joined. However, when I hear the ruling clique (and I have never seen a members course without one) complaining that they can't understand why people won't join, I do point out that most places looking for my money put up welcome signs...not edicts on shoe changing...


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Smart jeans don't exist.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of nice jeans available these days.  They are not all baggy and saggy bottomed


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Loads of nice jeans available these days.  They are not all baggy and saggy bottomed
		
Click to expand...

Still not smart though!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			It was posted earlier that it was not the dress code that was preventing people from joining Golf Clubs.

i am sure that there is not any ONE reason that people are not joining Golf Clubs, but I believe that the perception of Golf Clubs as stuffy old boy clubs full of pedants is an issue. The dress code is a very visible issue that those who do have this perception can point to. I moved from one club to another a year ago. I had organised a 'tester' round. 

I arrived at the prospective club and read with interest the sign instructing me Not to change my shoes in the car park. I then got my briefing, all about what I could wear where, when I could wear a hat and where I might use my electronic communication device...oh and the first tee is over there.

such a warm fuzzy feeling.

frankly, none of the rules bother me a jot, it is a lovely course and I joined. However, when I hear the ruling clique (and I have never seen a members course without one) complaining that they can't understand why people won't join, I do point out that most places looking for my money put up welcome signs...not edicts on shoe changing...
		
Click to expand...

I wonder who would get upset with someone changing their shoes in the car park?  Dearie me.

Then again get a pair of those "trainer type" shoes and there would be no need to change.  If they are muddy carry some of those blue slip overs that they use in clean room environments


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Still not smart though!
		
Click to expand...

I think they are, but it is all about opinions I suppose.

I would never wear pleated, tailored crimpolene trousers.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I would never wear pleated, tailored crimpolene trousers.
		
Click to expand...

I don't even know what they are


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't even know what they are
		
Click to expand...

Exhibit A


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Exhibit A

View attachment 5077

Click to expand...

 thats pants , how much


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Exhibit A

View attachment 5077

Click to expand...

Why didn't you just say trousers?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Why didn't you just say trousers?
		
Click to expand...

Because I do wear trousers, just not like Exhibit A


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			thats pants , how much
		
Click to expand...

Two for a Â£


----------



## DaveyG (Mar 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Smart jeans don't exist.
		
Click to expand...

Nor are your long johns Grandad...


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 8, 2013)

On the course for members it's a shirt with a collar and no jeans but we are a pay and play course so this doesn't affect paying visitors. In the club house it's very relaxed, I have even popped in for a quick bucket of balls in work gear with no problem at all. It's a layed back proprietors club and we have a great atmosphere with a welcoming attitude to anyone visiting our club.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Smart jeans don't exist.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I wear branded jeans such as Armani and Henry Lloyd but their still blue jeans, obviously a bit better quality and more tailored but still blue jeans, I have no problem in not wearing them at my club.

I have some Ashworth trousers which are very much similar to a jean material, I suppose they don't come up on the radar as their beige


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I wonder who would get upset with someone changing their shoes in the car park?  Dearie me.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes a well meaning rule becomes a rule for the sake of it. And a don't changes your shoes in the carpark is a prime example. Golf shoes with metal spikes break the surface of a bitumen car park, hence the rule at some golf clubs...

Jeans were originally viewed a workwear and were worn in dirty working environments. Similar to the don't change your shoes in the car park, the rule had some sense behind it.

Modern day committee's need to realise why those rules were originally brought in and consider the (non)sense behind keeping them.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Sometimes a well meaning rule becomes a rule for the sake of it. And a don't changes your shoes in the carpark is a prime example. Golf shoes with metal spikes break the surface of a bitumen car park, hence the rule at some golf clubs...

Jeans were originally viewed a workwear and were worn in dirty working environments. Similar to the don't change your shoes in the car park, the rule had some sense behind it.

Modern day committee's need to realise why those rules were originally brought in and consider the (non)sense behind keeping them.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.  Funny how chinos aren't viewed in the same light?  Perhaps because the were military wear?


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 9, 2013)

Personally I like the idea of a Dress code. I think standards should be kept, but in this day & they should be relaxed to a certain extent. For me suitable attire on course would be a Collared Shirt, Trousers/Chinos & Golf shoes. Loud colourful trousers aren't really my thing, but I don't have a problem with them (think you've got to be a decent player to carry it off. It's ok wanting to be Poulter as long as your game isn't Plonker !) I often wear coloured jeans (not denim) when I'm playing. No ones ever pulled me up about it & they're comfortable when walking round the course.
One particular rule that does wind me up is the Knee Length Socks. Tailored shorts are fine, but what is the point of wearing shorts if you have to keep the rest of your legs covered upto the knee. Thankfully my club shows a bit more common sense.
They also do in the clubhouse, smart casual wear i.e Jeans are allowed & I would think barring a few stuffy upmarket courses the Jacket & Tie ruling is pretty much obsolete now.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 9, 2013)

A few years ago myself and a female colleague hosted a client golf day at Luffness New.  Nice course although I prefer the other Gullane area courses.

Anyway, they had a strict dress code with knee length socks with shorts and jacket & tie for lunch afterwards.  We knew that beforehand so not a problem.

What did get me though was my female colleague wasn't allowed in the bar and had to enter the dining room via the kitchen!

Shame as it left a dent in a great day out


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 9, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			A few years ago myself and a female colleague hosted a client golf day at Luffness New.  Nice course although I prefer the other Gullane area courses.

Anyway, they had a strict dress code with knee length socks with shorts and jacket & tie for lunch afterwards.  We knew that beforehand so not a problem.

What did get me though was my female colleague wasn't allowed in the bar and had to enter the dining room via the kitchen!

Shame as it left a dent in a great day out
		
Click to expand...

In a sport where we unfortunately hear of utterly ludicrous cobblers on a regular basis, that one really takes the biscuit.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 9, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			In a sport where we unfortunately hear of utterly ludicrous cobblers on a regular basis, that one really takes the biscuit.
		
Click to expand...

One rule they did relax though was not asking for the H/C certificates.  Probably the cheque for Â£1500 or so helped!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			What did get me though was my female colleague wasn't allowed in the bar and had to enter the dining room via the kitchen!

Shame as it left a dent in a great day out
		
Click to expand...

At least she got in there. My wife has caddied for me for years when I've been playing Opens. At one club she was refused entry into the dining room because it was men only... we ate in the greasy spoon up the road.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			At least she got in there. My wife has caddied for me for years when I've been playing Opens. At one club she was refused entry into the dining room because it was men only... we ate in the greasy spoon up the road.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 9, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			At least she got in there. My wife has caddied for me for years when I've been playing Opens. At one club she was refused entry into the dining room because it was men only... we ate in the greasy spoon up the road.
		
Click to expand...

It's things like this that put people of golf, not the dress code


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			I arrived at the prospective club and read with interest the sign instructing me Not to change my shoes in the car park. I then got my briefing, all about what I could wear where, when I could wear a hat and where I might use my electronic communication device...oh and the first tee is over there.

such a warm fuzzy feeling.

frankly, none of the rules bother me a jot, it is a lovely course and I joined. However, when I hear the ruling clique (and I have never seen a members course without one) complaining that they can't understand why people won't join, I do point out that most places looking for my money put up welcome signs...not edicts on shoe changing...
		
Click to expand...

Good one you. I am amazed at the lack of customer focus at a lot of golf clubs I visit.  A few are very good, but at a few others, as a visitor, I get the impression that I am being tolerated (and actually at one or two not even that, as I am sometimes made to feel like a nuisance) as they want my money.  Is it their loss that I don't go back and spend my money there, or is it their gain that they have managed to keep visitors off?  

If people like you were in charge and on committees I think the game would have a bright future.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember visiting a West country club [Yeovil I think] and there was a blooming great notice in the car park about dress code. No kidding it took about 5 minutes to read.
On of the rules stated that the bar staff had been instructed to refuse service to anyone wearing denim.
It was not a great course and thought to myself what a miserable bunch.
Walked into the club lounge to see a guy supping a beer wearing a pair of denim jeans.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 10, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
we are about to compile a big feature on dress codes for a forthcoming issue. Essentially it'll be a big 'GM asks...' feature with the question being something like "are dress codes holding back the game'

I know it's a topic everyone has an opnion on and we would really like to hear your views. The sort of thing we'd be keen to hear about and see discusssed on this thread are...


are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
what's the policy at your club
have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game
should jeans be allowed in the bar
if you could write a dress code what would it include
would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

We may add some poll questions as the thread develops
Let the debate begin!
		
Click to expand...


I believe dress codes are not relavent in the majority,a lot of clubs have relaxed there dress codes,so
to attract a new wave of golfers.
However im all for traditions and would adhere to the clubs rules if required.
The policy seems to be at my club anything goes,which i dont like.
I personally have never fallen foul of dress code.
Imo jeans should be allowed in the bar.
I also think golfers would stay away from a club if they felt they did not have the right clothing,
they also stay out of the clubhouse after a game for the same reason.
Or not having proper footware.
My rules would be smart casual,clean shoes,trainers included.
But my biggest gripe is dirty shoes.
In the case of juniors,that is all down to how they are taught,generally juniors respect rules.
And its all down to us parents that our children have standards.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been pulled for not wearing a colloard shirt when i went to the bar where i'm a member, i was just popping in for lunch after seeing the pro, i apologised as i new the rules but forgot and just sat in the sun. I fully belive in attire on the course, but not so much the 19th, but the rules are their, i pay the fees so i accept them.

If you want a club were the rules are relaxed then go join that club. i would in all honsty play a club that did have rules for the course, but the club i choose to be a member at is i like the course and the people, rules of clothing are just a by product of that club to which we accept.  Everyone has in (i would imagine) a wardrope with a pair of trousers, colloard shirt and shoes, so why is is so hard to accept that this is the attire for the course or the 19th??

'without rules there can only be anarchy'


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 10, 2013)

Personally I think many clubs these days are out of date with the times if some of these rules are to go by.

I dont understand why i wouldnt be able to wear comat type shorts (single colour, not fatigue style).  They are just shorts with pockets on the side!!  same as trousers, i'd much rather wear a pair of combat trousers with extra pockets than have to buy a pair of trousers just to play golf in.

I dont often shower at the club, i normally go home after a bite to eat and a couple of drinks, but if I were to do so, I'd wear what i normally would at the weekend, depending on the time of year.  So jeans, rugby top or a shirt and more likely trainers, or shorts, short sleeve shirt and leather flip flops.  I definitely wouldnt bother if i had to wear trousers, shoes, tie etc.  Or i'd change into my gear and just not go into the bar.

We played a mixed match last year against Mitcham and the after match meal dress code was casual.  It was so much more relaxed than the usual tie and jacket, and we had a much better time because of it.  Perhaps more clubs could adopt this?  Maybe not for all matches, but this worked a treat and everyone mingled really well.

Our Club president is 100, today as it happens, and we have a 100th year celebratory day in a couple of weeks with a new trophy to play for and an evening event at Royal Wimbledon club.  This is jacket and tie etc and that's fine, it's a specific event which isnt even in our club house, but every now and again thats fine.  Just not all the time.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2013)

â€¢are dress codes still relevant in this day and age

Yes to a certain extent, I believe on the course the dress codes for golf are actually spot on, though some clubs need to relax the knee length hose or white sock with golf shorts ruling. However within the clubhouse dress codes need looking at seriously in some places. You regularly see some guy with thread bare trousers and shoes that even a dog wouldn't chew on in the bar and this is deemed acceptable, whereas a guy in a smart pair of dark denim jeans and well kempt trainers is turned away for being scruffy! I know which I think looks worse.

â€¢what's the policy at your club

On course its regular golfing attire trousers, polo & jumper. Or in summer shorts with white socks. Clubhouse is fairly relaxed as long as you don't come in dressed like 50Cent you can get away with smart jeans and trainers.

â€¢have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club

Not that i'm aware of but currently doesn't really need to be

â€¢have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code

Yes,fell foul at a place where I was told shorts were allowed so I turned up in golfing shorts, short white socks, polo top and golf shoes only to be told I wasn't allowed on the course because my socks weren't knee length hose! Who wears those in this day and age. Had to buy a pair of trousers in the pro shop just to play the course, if it had been a bounce game i'd have just left but at is was a charity day I felt obliged to buy a pair to play

â€¢do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game

No and I don't think it should, especially with all the vibrant colours that a lot of people are now sporting and being produced to bring golf more into the now

â€¢should jeans be allowed in the bar

Yes without a doubt, wearing jeans doesn't mean your not the right type of person to be there as is thought at some places i've visited. It also means more people would think to pop into their clubs on way home from somewhere which could mean more spend in the bar

â€¢if you could write a dress code what would it include

It would be as it is now for on course and I'd ban Knee length hose from being anywhere near the club! I'd allow relaxed smart casual dress in the club including dark denim.

â€¢would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing

I'm fortunate I can at my place, but if I were at a club where more formal attire is required for the clubhouse then i'd spend less time in there so its a rule i'd want brought in

â€¢should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

Of course they should with the likes of Nike, Puma et al theres plenty of trendy golf gear they can choose from and still be within the confines of the dress codes


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 11, 2013)

are dress codes still relevant in this day and age
I think yes. It's very easy to to say anyone should be able to wear anything (jeans, football shirts etc), but I believe that having a dress code helps everyone remember where they are, and helps to improve self discipline, much like a school uniform. The public courses that I play, where there are no dress rules, are generally less likely to see the course looked after, i.e. bunkers raked, pitch marks repaired, divots replaced etc. Of course there are always exceptions in members clubs too. I don't actually mind jeans on the course, but football shirts, and sleeveless shirts should be saved for elsewhere - you wouldn't wear a football shirt to play tennis or cricket. Each sport has it's own rules for "uniforms" why shouldn't golf have one too. The saying "look good play good" is a very  valid adage. 
what's the policy at your club
Ours is quite relaxed http://www.leightonbuzzardgolf.net/dress-code much similar to many previously stated. Collared shirts or shirts shirts designed for golf means I can wear turtle necks without issue. Trousers or tailored shorts - fine with that. Golf shoes - I can happily wear my Ecco street shoes or my new Adizero "football" golf boots. Do have a daft rule on long socks with shorts, but we can wear trainer socks too so not a problem really.
have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club
Yes, smart denim Jeans are allowed in the club house, shirts can also be worn untucked in the clubhouse. I did find it quite amusing when I went to my first presentation evening in January. I put on a jacket and tie to find I was one of about 5 people, virtually everyone else was in jeans and jumpers.
have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code
Nope.
do you think dress codes put newcomers off the game
I don't see why it should. All sports have their own uniform requirements, why should golf not.
should jeans be allowed in the bar
Yes, see above.
if you could write a dress code what would it include
As it is - but would remove the long sock requirements for shorts.
would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing
Not specifically because of that, but it does make it easier to stop by without having to go home and dress up.
should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults
Yes, once they reach 11 or 12. As per my school uniform comments above, I think it helps instil a sense of purpose, which in turn will help further instil the etiquette in the game. My son is twelve and won't wear jeans any ways, he likes to dress up for the golf club. We have no dress code for under 10's, which is very useful for parents of the younger ones - you have to spend enough on clothing growing kids without having to have an extra set of specifics that will last about 5 minutes.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like the general consensus is 
1) On the course - Stick to golf wear.  Golf fashion is evolving, so what looked out of place yesterday, is now being offered by mainstream golf manufacturers e.g. Nike trainer shoes.  Also if you dare to wear any 'loud mouth' type clothing, please do have a swing to match.

2) In the club: This looks pretty much variable.  I guess this depends on what kind of club one plays in.  My munci allows anything, but that is because we attract a wide variety of audience incl a lot of families. Imposing a dress code in the club would be silly. However, at more private club, there might be a case for relaxing some dress codes.  I dont see why you need a jacket & tie for lunch. I am fine with it being for special occasion, but not everyday.  I am happy to change out of my muddy golf trouser & shoes, but pl dont ask me to carry additional wardrobe. 

I must admit, I started off by playing in Jeans - when I was on the nursery Par 3 courses. I moved onto 'proper' golf attire when I moved to the main course.  I still have a few mates who play an odd game in a pair of Jeans, but this is mostly off peak hours. It does not bother me & there is usually not many people around at those hours. 

Has anyone been stopped:   I recently played a members course with another visitor. While we were crossing the car park to the first tee, a member stopped my friend and asked him to tuck his shirt in!! Not very politely either.  

Now I will shut up and go back to washing my muddy trousers..


----------



## shewy (Mar 12, 2013)

i think like most the dress code for the course is as it should be.and relaxed in the clubhouse is fine with me,some jeans cost more than my driver and can be smart with shoes and shirt.
my one gripe is shirt tucked in,why do we insist on this only to see huge overhangs over the belt? far better letting the shirt be loose.
i have only fallen foul of the rules once when playing as a nomad in summer in golf shorts and ankle socks,an older chap said i should be wearing knee length socks,given he was dressed like a tramp in a tatty old polo and even tattier chinos i politely told him he should check his own appearance before commenting on others.


----------



## Jackooo (Mar 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			They are golf shoes though aren't they, so where's the issue? And exactly the reason I don't think the dress code is so strict it would put off youngsters.
		
Click to expand...

My only issue with the 'strict' dress code rules are sports style golf shoes - designed and styled to look more like trainers it seems that many clubs have double standards with regards to wearing actual trainers in the clubhouse.


----------



## theshrew (Mar 12, 2013)

Ive not played for about 15 years just going to start aghain now. I think the dress code is fine. 

Looking around for some new shoes i was a bit supprised that there are some that look like trainers + some ie Adidas Samba golf shoes as they are a actual trainer. I bet some clubs wouldnt like that. 

As for Jeans id say they shouldnt be aloud. I love jeans and they can look smart but everything has its own place i dont think thats on the course or in the club house. I wouldnt wear them even if they were ok to wear. To hot in Summer and In winter they would get soaked so not practial anyway.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 12, 2013)

This is me.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This is me.






Click to expand...

Dress codes are slacking, I mean, white ankle socks? Whatever next!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 12, 2013)

Gosh Mike, you were right. This topic really does bring out many views, is always a heated debate and usually ends up at the same point it started with very few people being persuaded to change their views.

I haven't had time to look through all 5 pages of replies so I'm sure I will be repeating other points made but here goes with my personal thoughts on this......

*â€¢are dress codes still relevant in this day and age*
Yes, like them or not, there are very few activities that do not have rules. That said, attudes that treat people like something just trodden in for making genuine mistakes are perhaps less welcome.

*â€¢what's the policy at your club*
We allow virtually all forms of dress in our clubhouse. Prizewinners must wear jacket and tie, shorts must not be worn on social functions, presentation evenings etc. All this was changed about 4 years ago and to date nobody has died from this or indeed left the club citing the "scruffy" appearance of other members as a reason.

*â€¢have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club*
See above

*â€¢have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code*
No, I check before going anywere but once was unable to wear shorts as I had no long socks. NB If they had given me a pair I would still have worn pants.

*â€¢do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game*
Absolutely. Although this is just part of the overall image that golf as a sport and particularly the majority of golf clubs project. Things are getting better but still have a long way to go. Ask yourself why 70% of people who play golf regularly don't join a club? Not the only reason but the perceived stuffy rule obsessed club atmosphere is a major one. Many new players turn up at a proper club for the first time and end up being humiliated by some member as they simply didn't know the rules. First impressions last.

*â€¢should jeans be allowed in the bar*
Absolutely. This is simply a very old fashioned class thing. Every pair of jeans I own are smarter than the majority of our seniors attire worn unashamedly in the bar at our place. Being fairly smart is the key, not laying down silly rules about the type of material trousers can be made from.

*â€¢if you could write a dress code what would it include*
The word SMART in several places. I agree with golf gear on the course, if you wouldn't wear jeans to play football then don't wear them for golf. Tradition is still an important part and I feel it's important that golfers look like golfers.

*â€¢would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing*
I do. So do many others at our club. Our bar takings are superb and the envy of every other club in the area.

*â€¢should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults*
Probably, yes. However that's assuming the adult dress code is sensible.


Overall, I think the problem with this debate is that there are such a variety of clubs that there is no "one size fits all" solution. I'd never advocate Royal Lytham allowing jeans and trainers but when you turn up at some mediocre club struggling for members you sometimes ask yourself why all the barriers then?
NB Royal seem to have no problem with jeans/trainers when the pros are in town.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 12, 2013)

Personally I think dress codes are way down the list compared to more important things such as playing to the actual rules of golf, treating each other with respect and dignity, looking after the course, encouraging young and new players, and playing as fast/slow as you want as long as you play people through 

I can live with Dress Rules, I prefer Dress Codes, and I really like Dress Guidelines the best.

What I hate is any form of dress rule, code or guideline where you don't know why you have it, is based on a historical class reason, or is a subjective consideration of what " looks smart"

I would much rather have someone playing in jeans, non-damaging trainers or unpolished shoes (sorry to bring that up again mike) and being pleasant and respectful and enjoying the game, compared to someone dressed in rule-abiding clothes damaging the course, swearing after shots, making rude sexist racist and/or homophobic jokes, which is far more common than inappropriately dressed golfers wherever I play, including GM meets.

But then I know I am in a very small minority on here, so it is highly possible that I am wrong.  Or possibly not. But I don't hold my breath.

I can and do wear polo shirts and slacks - it saves having these arguments ; my wife continuously laughs her head off at me however.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Personally I think dress codes are way down the list compared to more important things such as playing to the actual rules of golf, treating each other with respect and dignity, looking after the course, encouraging young and new players, and playing as fast/slow as you want as long as you play people through 

I can live with Dress Rules, I prefer Dress Codes, and I really like Dress Guidelines the best.

What I hate is any form of dress rule, code or guideline where you don't know why you have it, is based on a historical class reason, or is a subjective consideration of what " looks smart"

I would much rather have someone playing in jeans, non-damaging trainers or unpolished shoes (sorry to bring that up again mike) and being pleasant and respectful and enjoying the game, compared to someone dressed in rule-abiding clothes damaging the course, swearing after shots, making rude sexist racist and/or homophobic jokes, which is far more common than inappropriately dressed golfers wherever I play, including GM meets.

But then I know I am in a very small minority on here, so it is highly possible that I am wrong.  Or possibly not. But I don't hold my breath.

I can and do wear polo shirts and slacks - it saves having these arguments ; my wife continuously laughs her head off at me however.
		
Click to expand...

Very good post there. I like the distinction between rules, codes and guidelines.  

I often find it strange that a club that is trying to encourage people to join, words the dress codes '_you can't wear this and you can't wear that'_.  As whether they are doing this on purpose or not, it is sending out a particular message and portraying a particular image.  If some clubs just reworded the code a bit to make them a bit more friendly, as opposed to stating silly thing like knee length socks and seemingly using them as one way of excluding certain types of people, then it would be an improvement.  Say what they would prefer the golfers to wear, not state what they can't.

Also I wonder what the purpose of them is, as some clubs give the impression that the are just there to keep certain types off the course.  They fall back on the lazy stereotype that anyone who can put a pair of trousers on and a collared shirt is a good egg, where as anyone who does not is a bounder and a cad and has no place playing golf.  Which in 2013 with a fall in members at most places, seems a little antiquated in my book.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This is me.






Click to expand...

Was just about to eat breakfast...... but a little bit of sick just came up.....

Why bother with the sun hat......


----------



## cookelad (Mar 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This is me.






Click to expand...

Anybody else regretting eating a big breakfast?

Personally If I was going to join one of two courses that were exactly the same except one had a dress code and one didn't, I'd join the one with the dress code! 

Is the dress code outdated? IMHO absolutely not, most golf clothing companies are selling stuff nowadays that you're happy being seen in public wearing and if I had to come into town shortly after playing I probably wouldn't bother changing into non-golfing kit (granted I don't wear Loudmouth trousers!). Although wearing black shoes with shorts should be banned!

But I would allow tidy/designer jeans in the clubhouse - as has been said If I was passing by and felt like popping in for a swift half-a-shandy I'd probably be wearing jeans!


----------



## big_al (Mar 13, 2013)

like most on here i agree with the dress code on the course, jeans or tracksuits on the course just look wrong.
to play most sports you have to wear specific clothing so why should golf be different?

my club has the usual on course dress code and no jeans, tracksuits, trainers in the clubhouse.
i would be up for allowing smart jeans and trainers in the clubhouse, i think a lot more people myself included
would be more likely to drop in for a pint and watch the match etc.

at a local members club where a few of my mates are members they have a bar where you're not allowed in without
a collar and tie. one of the first times i played there i unknowingly walked in  to order a few post round pints. i got about
halfway to the bar and the barman came running in " no sir!, no sir! you can't come in here you have to stand at the door
to order your drinks and take them outside" the bar was of course completely empty and has been every time i've been.
it's a shame because they have a cracking golf course but the clubhouse is one of the most unwelcoming places i've been to.
when i've brought this up with members their attitude is generally well you know what it's like here if you don't like it don't 
come. like i said a shame.

thankfully they don't have it at my club but the one dress code i would change is the knee length sock thing. i think telling people
what length their socks should be is going to far. whats the point of wearing shorts if only your kneecaps are getting a bit of 
fresh air? are mens calves really that offensive?

and finally i think the kids should be started off on the right foot and subjected to the same dress code as everyone else


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2013)

big_al said:



			like most on here i agree with the dress code on the course, jeans or tracksuits on the course just look wrong.
to play most sports you have to wear specific clothing so why should golf be different?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because the dress code for most sports is a tee shirt and shorts, i.e. very simple and easy, and something that everyone is used to and comfortable in wearing.

An an experiment, contrast http://www.edgbastonpriory.com/index.asp with http://www.edgbastongc.co.uk/pages.php/index.html 

both clubs in a well to do area of Birmingham. See which site seems the most inviting to someone wanting to join or try the sport out.  See how long it takes you to find a list of what you can't wear on each site. 

Also ask yourselves, if the dress codes for most golf clubs were changed to 'Whilst we like all our golfers to wear golfing attire on the course, we also want you to feel welcome.  So feel free to wear what you feel comfortable in to play golf', how many people do you think would actually turn up wearing ripped jeans and a collarless tee shirt.


----------



## big_al (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Possibly because the dress code for most sports is a tee shirt and shorts, i.e. very simple and easy, and something that everyone is used to and comfortable in wearing.

i'd say a polo shirt and pair of trousers are pretty simple and easy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2013)

big_al said:





Hacker Khan said:



			Possibly because the dress code for most sports is a tee shirt and shorts, i.e. very simple and easy, and something that everyone is used to and comfortable in wearing.

i'd say a polo shirt and pair of trousers are pretty simple and easy
		
Click to expand...

And they are something that the vast majority of the people who clubs need to attract are comfortable wearing?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## big_al (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:





big_al said:



			And they are something that the vast majority of the people who clubs need to attract are comfortable wearing?
		
Click to expand...

IMO yea
		
Click to expand...


----------



## big_al (Mar 13, 2013)

i started playing golf on the local muni's where you can wear what you want
these are great places to get a taste of golf but you do get your fair share of 
"scallys" on there with no idea of etiquette who'll hit at the green while you're
putting, shout,swear etc. 
IMO dress codes(along with the price) discourage these types of people from playing at courses 
that have them
Don't get me wrong i'm not knocking muni's, they offer affordable golf for a lot
of people and are a great gateway to the game.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Possibly because the dress code for most sports is a tee shirt and shorts, i.e. very simple and easy, and something that everyone is used to and comfortable in wearing.

An an experiment, contrast http://www.edgbastonpriory.com/index.asp with http://www.edgbastongc.co.uk/pages.php/index.html 

both clubs in a well to do area of Birmingham. See which site seems the most inviting to someone wanting to join or try the sport out.  See how long it takes you to find a list of what you can't wear on each site. 

Also ask yourselves, if the dress codes for most golf clubs were changed to 'Whilst we like all our golfers to wear golfing attire on the course, we also want you to feel welcome.  So feel free to wear what you feel comfortable in to play golf', how many people do you think would actually turn up wearing ripped jeans and a collarless tee shirt.
		
Click to expand...

Roll neck sweater lol! Does anyone actually wear such a thing?


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 13, 2013)

This was the dress code at my club:



			ON THE COURSE 

No Jeans - tracksuits - trainers or collarless shirts on the course - Hats must be worn the right way round and shirts should be tucked in - Tailored shorts may be worn on the course.
IN THE CLUBHOUSE 

Smart casual clothes must be worn, no jeans or collarless shirts. Golf shoes are forbidden in the clubhouse. The dress code for dining visiting societies is usually jacket and tie, but the society organiser can relax the dress code if he/she wishes to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Revised this year to allow smart jeans during the week, and after 5pm on weekends. Also to clarify that smart, clean, trainers are acceptable in the clubhouse at any time.
Trainer liner socks are allowed, I've personally seen the club chairman and many others sporting a pair. 

The only problem I have with it is that banning jeans on a weekend before 5pm means that it is a pain for my wife to come and join me for lunch after a round as she pretty much lives in jeans at the weekend.  That said I have seen established members in the clubhouse in jeans and no-one complained - I just don't think it is that kind of club.

I'm amazed that some busybodies complain at people when their shirts come partially untucked while playing, do they have nothing better to do? And why can't they do it politely?  If someone tried that on me they may end up wearing my 3 iron, after all I've no use for it anyway.  Of course that is unlikely as I am always impeccably dressed on the golf course. :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2013)

So tailored shorts seem to be a given.......anyone care to define them?

I find it really strange that many folk seem to think jeans in clubhouse are OK but not on the course.
Jeans were designed for outdoor work but the workers would then change out of them into something smarter as soon as they got home.
Never a good look on anyone over 30 in any circumstances IMO.

PS anyone brave enough to define 'smart jeans'.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			And they are something that the vast majority of the people who clubs need to attract are comfortable wearing?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

what would you like to wear that you can't ??


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2013)

therod said:



			what would you like to wear that you can't ??
		
Click to expand...

Maybe  whats on post 172


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Maybe  whats on post 172
		
Click to expand...


cheers for that, I feel a bit grubby. 

my point is, if you want to wear jeans play at a muni, If you play at a members club abide by the rules. I really don't believe that people don't play golf/join a club because they can't wear jeans. 

changing the dress code really won't bring hordes of new members. 

I also find it a bit weird that someone can't be bothered to put on a pair of trousers and a shirt with a collar, it's not much of a hardship.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2013)

Funny that you never see a 'dress code' for waterproofs, or hats when it comes to it.

Nobody brave enough to define tailored shorts or smart jeans yet........come on, they have been mentioned on many posts.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Funny that you never see a 'dress code' for waterproofs, or hats when it comes to it.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point actually.

I've seen many variations just lately and even factory boiler style suits being worn!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 13, 2013)

therod said:



			cheers for that, I feel a bit grubby. 

my point is, if you want to wear jeans play at a muni, If you play at a members club abide by the rules. I really don't believe that people don't play golf/join a club because they can't wear jeans. 

changing the dress code really won't bring hordes of new members. 

I also find it a bit weird that someone can't be bothered to put on a pair of trousers and a shirt with a collar, it's not much of a hardship.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but why should it even matter if someone wants to play in jeans?

I think it is more of the way things are "enforced" or they way the "offenders" are spoken to over really trivial matters, such as tiny rivets on Ping ladies golf trousers.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's a good point actually.

I've seen many variations just lately and even factory boiler style suits being worn!
		
Click to expand...

Just like the caddies at Augusta


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So tailored shorts seem to be a given.......anyone care to define them?

I find it really strange that many folk seem to think jeans in clubhouse are OK but not on the course.
Jeans were designed for outdoor work but the workers would then change out of them into something smarter as soon as they got home.
Never a good look on anyone over 30 in any circumstances IMO.

PS anyone brave enough to define 'smart jeans'.
		
Click to expand...

I would define smart jeans as being decently cut, neither too baggy nor skin tight.  Not too washed out.  An appropriate length i.e. not dragging on the floor, worn at the waist rather than the waist band being half way down the buttocks.  Clean and properly ironed (but not, and this is important, not with creases ironed down the front), and most importantly, like a decent golf iron not too 'badgy'.  Additionally they should be a decent make, none of your Â£7.99 Lidl specials which I wouldn't put on a guy fawkes.  Finally, jeans and a blazer/ sports jacket combinations look naff.

Jeans can be worn by the over 30's as long as the above guidelines are followed.


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 13, 2013)

As long as they are respecting the course and other players, I don't care what they wear - I'm too busy worrying about my own game for it to bother me!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I agree but why should it even matter if someone wants to play in jeans?

I think it is more of the way things are "enforced" or they way the "offenders" are spoken to over really trivial matters, such as tiny rivets on Ping ladies golf trousers.
		
Click to expand...

It shouldn't matter really. If the club wants to allow pink tutu's it's up to them. If there is a dress code then it needs to be respected, not just pointlessly railed against. Agree with enforcement point, a quiet gentle reminder is fine. Anyone who runs across 2 fairways to make a point is a knob.

Maybe that's a bigger issue. Are knobs in golf a barrier to membership?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

* are dress codes still relevant in this day and age

Yes, ish... 

* what's the policy at your club

No jeans, football or motorsport tee shirts or trainers on the course

* have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club

Jeans seem to be allowed

* have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code

About 30 years ago my Dad had to wear a loan tie to get into the clubhouse at Kingsknowe.

* do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game

Nope, everyone must own a pair of chinos and a polo shirt..?

* should jeans be allowed in the bar

Yes - it's just a pub, not some mythical land where the wearing of denim denotes you as a murderer of puppies.

* if you could write a dress code what would it include

Same as any pub, no football colours.

* would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing

We are, and I do.

* should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults

Yes


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 14, 2013)

I will say for the final time that restrictive dress codes are *part* of the an sometimes unfriendly and stuffy image problem that golf clubs are mostly perceived as having. As is the way they dress codes are conceived, communicated and enforced.

Letting people wear jeans on the course will change very little at all, in fact it will look ridiculous if you just tag that onto the end of most current dress codes.  It is not just about wearing jeans, that is a minor issue and if that is the only token nod to modernity that a club makes it will make chuff all difference.  As very few people will play non-municipal courses in them anyway.

But as I pointed out a few posts ago, look at the two web sites for Edgbaston golf club and Edgbaston tennis club and ask yourself which one seems the most customer friendly, which one is trying to attract new people to try the sport and which one is subliminally excluding people.  Yes dress codes is just *one* part of it, but in my opinion it is an issue when it comes to peoples perception. 

Golf already is a very expensive and time consuming sport, does it really need to have rigorously enforced dress codes on top of that in an age where it is trying to attract new people to the sport?  I fully admit that wearing a polo shirt and trousers is not that difficult, I do all the time when I play.  If dress codes changed tomorrow I would not wear jeans.  But then again I am already in love with the game (mostly) and am not the target audience needed for the game to grow. In 2013 when clubs insist on long socks or socks that have to be white, what does that say about the sport and what message is it sending out?  Hey, come along and have a try, you're all welcome.  Or you can come along only if you are dressed in some cases as an antiquated image of what is considered 'smart'.  

I see a lot of mentions of having dress codes to ensure standards.  Which is fine.  But are the also acting as a tool of exclusion (and let's not forget that golf does not have a great image when it comes to excluding people.)  Are clubs consciously or subconsciously taking the view that they do not need to be that friendly and inviting, through issues like relaxed dress codes, as people new to golf should start at municipals?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I will say for the final time that restrictive dress codes are *part* of the an sometimes unfriendly and stuffy image problem that golf clubs are mostly perceived as having. As is the way they dress codes are conceived, communicated and enforced.

Letting people wear jeans on the course will change very little at all, in fact it will look ridiculous if you just tag that onto the end of most current dress codes.  It is not just about wearing jeans, that is a minor issue and if that is the only token nod to modernity that a club makes it will make chuff all difference.  As very few people will play non-municipal courses in them anyway.

But as I pointed out a few posts ago, look at the two web sites for Edgbaston golf club and Edgbaston tennis club and ask yourself which one seems the most customer friendly, which one is trying to attract new people to try the sport and which one is subliminally excluding people.  Yes dress codes is just *one* part of it, but in my opinion it is an issue when it comes to peoples perception. 

Golf already is a very expensive and time consuming sport, does it really need to have rigorously enforced dress codes on top of that in an age where it is trying to attract new people to the sport?  I fully admit that wearing a polo shirt and trousers is not that difficult, I do all the time when I play.  If dress codes changed tomorrow I would not wear jeans.  But then again I am already in love with the game (mostly) and am not the target audience needed for the game to grow. In 2013 when clubs insist on long socks or socks that have to be white, what does that say about the sport and what message is it sending out?  Hey, come along and have a try, you're all welcome.  Or you can come along only if you are dressed in some cases as an antiquated image of what is considered 'smart'.  

I see a lot of mentions of having dress codes to ensure standards.  Which is fine.  But are the also acting as a tool of exclusion (and let's not forget that golf does not have a great image when it comes to excluding people.)  Are clubs consciously or subconsciously taking the view that they do not need to be that friendly and inviting, through issues like relaxed dress codes, as people new to golf should start at municipals?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2013)

There are quite a few snobby comments on here about 'Municipals' 

I managed a very busy municipal course in the South of England for 15 years and the number of golfers who wore jeans or inappropriate clothing was extremely low. The only 'dress code' rule we had was that golfers should wear clothing suitable for the sport. So in effect we had the same results as private clubs without all the ballyhoo associated with what is the right or wrong clothing to wear. The 'municipal' was very successful and for over 30 years has produced many County and International golfers.


----------



## DCB (Mar 14, 2013)

I work for a Leisure Trust and part of our operation is running six courses in the City. With many people not prepared to pay  large annual fees at private clubs, we have seen increased numbers coming back to play our courses. Our philosophy is " You donâ€™t have to be a member, and thereâ€™s no need to have an official handicap or follow a dress code. This is golf for everyone, not just a chosen few! "

Many great names started their golfing life at municipal courses, Tommy Armour and James Braid both started their days at our Braids Golf Course. They went on to win multiple Majors.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I will say for the final time that restrictive dress codes are *part* of the an sometimes unfriendly and stuffy image problem that golf clubs are mostly perceived as having. As is the way they dress codes are conceived, communicated and enforced.


Golf already is a very expensive and time consuming sport, does it really need to have rigorously enforced dress codes on top of that in an age where it is trying to attract new people to the sport?  I fully admit that wearing a polo shirt and trousers is not that difficult, I do all the time when I play.

I see a lot of mentions of having dress codes to ensure standards.  Which is fine.  But are the also acting as a tool of exclusion (and let's not forget that golf does not have a great image when it comes to excluding people.)
		
Click to expand...

But are dress codes restrictive? You say they are but I don't think they are. A polo shirt and trousers can cheap as chips, or as expensive as you want them to be.

How the dress code is communicated and enforced is what gives golf a poor image. There are too many people who just love to exercise power by confronting people in the most unwelcoming, almost aggressive, way.

Does the dress code put people off golf? I'm sure that between an Asda polo shirt and trousers to a Ralph Lauren polo and trousers, in more colours than you'll find in a rainbow on speed, there is something that will appeal to everyone. Golfwear isn't beige, brown and grey anymore - far from it, golf wear is probably far more inclusive than in just about any other sport. If anything you can get away with more variations, not less.

Personally, I think you hit the nail squarely on the head. It is the unwelcoming nature of some members whose social skills in conveying a message about dress and behaviour leave a lot to be desired. Leave the conveying of those sort of messages to those who use customer facing skills every day, i.e. the pro and bar/catering staff.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			But are dress codes restrictive? You say they are but I don't think they are.
		
Click to expand...

They are when you find yourself near the club coming back from somewhere early and think "Oh, I'll drop in for a quick pint" or even a snack but can't because you've got jeans on.  I'm not talking about dirty work jeans, but very tidy designer jeans.  So when the club is trying everything to bring in more revenue, does it not have to give up something if it can't bring it in through its core business and look more towards the bar & restaurant, after-all, the chef's are sitting up in the kitchen doing bugger-all most of the day!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 14, 2013)

The dress code for the lounge/bar was relaxed at a local golf club hopng for extra footfall. A year on and the same old faces go but just in jeans rather than trousers, no noticable difference in revenue.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			The dress code for the lounge/bar was relaxed at a local golf club hopng for extra footfall. A year on and the same old faces go but just in jeans rather than trousers, no noticable difference in revenue.
		
Click to expand...

That's not to say it wouldn't work elsewhere is it?

I saw a huge difference in the bar at Hearsall when they relaxed their codes and not just with members, but bringing guests in also first for a drink before going out elsewhere so using it as a meeting point.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2013)

Going back to the 1970's my club in Surrey had a jacket and tie rule in the clubhouse.
Summer evenings the club bar would be empty but the cosy wee pub 250 yards from the clubhouse would be packed with tie-less golfers, crazy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			They are when you find yourself near the club coming back from somewhere early and think "Oh, I'll drop in for a quick pint" or even a snack but can't because you've got jeans on.  I'm not talking about dirty work jeans, but very tidy designer jeans.  So when the club is trying everything to bring in more revenue, does it not have to give up something if it can't bring it in through its core business and look more towards the bar & restaurant, after-all, the chef's are sitting up in the kitchen doing bugger-all most of the day!
		
Click to expand...

Good point.  From my understanding of the pub trade, most successful pubs make a most of their profit on the food side of it.  Which is why just about every boozer nowadays does food.  So it seems strange to me that, as you say, there is this potential profit generating avenue open to many clubs, but some put these archaic restrictions on eating in them just because it is in a golf club.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So tailored shorts seem to be a given.......anyone care to define them?

I find it really strange that many folk seem to think jeans in clubhouse are OK but not on the course.
Jeans were designed for outdoor work but the workers would then change out of them into something smarter as soon as they got home.
Never a good look on anyone over 30 in any circumstances IMO.

PS anyone brave enough to define 'smart jeans'.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother trying to define "smart jeans"...
Try and define"jeans" on their own

No-one can come up with a definition of what jeans are any way, so how sensible is that a logic for banning them ?
How many people could tell denim by looking at it ? Denim is a double weave cotton fabric.  You can't see it by the eye, you need a magnifying glass and need to know something about textiles.  So is it denim that you want to ban or jeans?  Not being critical here, just looking for a clarification 

Would you be happy with black fine weave denim in a "slacks" cut pattern ?
Or is it all flat front patterns without a middle crease that is to be banned?
Or is It the one unobtrusive rivet on the back that even Next chinos have ?
Or shouldn't be any clothes that are dirty creased and not stylish?

I can accept that a pair of blue denim 501s are both denim and jeans, and most of you don't like those -fine, that's ok.
Personally I can't work out how to make a judgement on all the rest?  It's just confusing, hence possibly not the most rational of logic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you, you are right, no one can and that is why the whole 'dress code' thing is obscure.

Still nobody brave enough to define 'tailored shorts'.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thank you, you are right, no one can and that is why the whole 'dress code' thing is obscure.

Still nobody brave enough to define 'tailored shorts'.
		
Click to expand...

 Kilt


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thank you, you are right, no one can and that is why the whole 'dress code' thing is obscure.

Still nobody brave enough to define 'tailored shorts'.
		
Click to expand...

Shorts that came from a tailor? Which is where golfers got their shorts from when these rules were drawn up in the 18th century?  In reality chuff knows, I assume all shorts have been 'tailored' or they would fall apart.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2013)

I suppose the ones stuck together with glue are not tailored.

Trying hard to visualise the 18th century golfer with his three cornered hat, red jacket, buckled shoes and tailored shorts.
No, hang on, they would be knee length britches which would be banned under modern dress codes.
Keep calm all you traditionalists........they would be wearing knee length white stockings.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2013)

Right that's settled then.
For my next game at Royal Snobshire I shall wear cargo pants with long white socks [+2's], one of those tee shirts with the tiny wee collars, a pair of yellow pimpled football trainers and a really old battered straw hat. For waterproofs I shall wear black motor cycle leathers and an old angling hat. That should comply with most private clubs dress codes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2013)

doon frae troon said:



			right that's settled then.
For my next game at royal snobshire i shall wear cargo pants with long white socks [+2's], one of those tee shirts with the tiny wee collars, a pair of yellow pimpled football trainers and a really old battered straw hat. For waterproofs i shall wear black motor cycle leathers and an old angling hat. That should comply with most private clubs dress codes.
		
Click to expand...

looking forward to  you posting your photos


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Tailored shorts have a waist band, not a draw string. 

Oddly, we are allowed to wear jean cut trousers,but not jeans. No confusion there then.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			looking forward to  you posting your photos
		
Click to expand...

The only part of that outfit I own are a pair of  white kilt socks that I have not worn for 23 years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Are kilts allowed then ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2013)

Not on windy days or if there is danger of frost bite.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not on windy days or if there is danger of frost bite.
		
Click to expand...

 Let the wind blow high ,let the wind blow low . doon frae troon wae ma kilt i'll go .


----------



## Iaing (Mar 16, 2013)

If I chose to I could save several hundred pounds a year by joining a pub golf society, having an unofficial handicap, wearing what I want, rocking up at a course and chopping it up.

I choose not to do this.

It seems to be a symptom of today's society that the majority has to bow down to people who just can't be bothered to make an effort.

The squeaky wheel always gets the oil !!

:sbox:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2013)

Iaing said:



			If I chose to I could save several hundred pounds a year by joining a pub golf society, having an unofficial handicap, wearing what I want, rocking up at a course and chopping it up.

I choose not to do this.

It seems to be a symptom of today's society that the majority has to bow down to people who just can't be bothered to make an effort.

The squeaky wheel always gets the oil !!

:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

It is the absurdity of people enforcing their interpretation of the private clubs dress rules that lead to so many negative comments.

Classic example was at the [mainly Army based] Tidworth golf club in Wiltshire.
Wiltshire ladies were playing 'Ampshire on a scorching hot day. Both teams uniform included culottes which were very fashionable at the time. It was difficult to see if they were skirts or long shorts. 
At lunch the Secretary told the teams that they would have to change to enter the empty dining room as shorts were not allowed.
The ladies did not have any other attire to change into as culottes were accepted in every other course they played.


----------



## credman82 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi this is my first post on here and i have only been playing golf for a short time, I am of the opinion that all clubs have the right to choose what people can wear on its fairways. Golf attire looks great and there is such a wide range of clothing to be found I mean the only real rules on most courses (the ones I have looked at anyway), have a dress code of golf shoes (which is for safety), tailored trousers or shorts and a shirt with a collar ie a polo shirt. This gives way to so many wondrous combinations of colour and style it's not hard to find something that fits. I also get the argument that infrequent players may want to play in clothed that they have and that bringing new people into the golf, encouragement needs to be given to play the game. But if you're starting out go to a driving range learn how to hit the ball before tackling a course it will increase the enjoyment and you can wear what you want. I mean has anyone on hear gone to play football or rugby wearing their golf gear. It's a small courtesy that clubs ask members and visitors to respect it's usually very relaxed dress code I for one am not for change. With the large number of online golf retailers and a very big high street sports retailer selling golf clothes at very reasonable price it's not much to kit yourself out.


----------



## Neddy (Mar 18, 2013)

My view on this is pretty simple. Dress codes are stupid and should be done away with. They only serve to alienate people. I personally wouldn't even consider joining a club with a strict dress code on a point of principal. Nobody has the right to tell me what clothes i should wear in my free time. Golf is a leisure activity for christs sake.

I should say at this point that i always make the effort....when i go to work, when i play golf, and generally, to look my best. But i do that because i have some pride in my appearance and like to be suitably dressed for whatever i am doing. Not because some stuffy moron thinks i should be wearing white socks.

The only way anyone should be judged is by their behaviour. People always clump together dress code and etiquette, but they are 2 totally different things. As long as someone is courteous on the golf course, doesn't hit golf balls at people, lets faster players through and repairs marks/divots/bunkers i frankly could'nt care less what they are wearing.

 If someone wants to play in jeans what harm are they doing? None, apart from making themselves highly uncomfortable.


----------



## Neddy (Mar 18, 2013)

By the way.....whilst asking the people who frequent this website this question is fine....i'd hazard a guess that 90% of them are members of golf clubs and a large percentage of them are men over 35 (i am guessing, correct me if I'm wrong)

The people that should be asked are new golfers, non club members, young people who are considering taking up the game etc....i'd wager a bet that the outcome would be very different.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 18, 2013)

Good posts Neddy, testify brother.........


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 18, 2013)

Neddy said:



			My view on this is pretty simple. Dress codes are stupid and should be done away with. They only serve to alienate people. I personally wouldn't even consider joining a club with a strict dress code on a point of principal. Nobody has the right to tell me what clothes i should wear in my free time. Golf is a leisure activity for christs sake.

I should say at this point that i always make the effort....when i go to work, when i play golf, and generally, to look my best. But i do that because i have some pride in my appearance and like to be suitably dressed for whatever i am doing. Not because some stuffy moron thinks i should be wearing white socks.

The only way anyone should be judged is by their behaviour. People always clump together dress code and etiquette, but they are 2 totally different things. As long as someone is courteous on the golf course, doesn't hit golf balls at people, lets faster players through and repairs marks/divots/bunkers i frankly could'nt care less what they are wearing.

 If someone wants to play in jeans what harm are they doing? None, apart from making themselves highly uncomfortable. 

Click to expand...

So you wouldn't consider joining a club with a dress code, even though when you play golf you dress appropriately so adhering to said dress code wouldn't affect you in any way?


----------



## sev112 (Mar 18, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So you wouldn't consider joining a club with a dress code, even though when you play golf you dress appropriately so adhering to said dress code wouldn't affect you in any way?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member
And as I've just found out that I am, I have resigned ...


----------



## sev112 (Mar 18, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So you wouldn't consider joining a club with a dress code, even though when you play golf you dress appropriately so adhering to said dress code wouldn't affect you in any way?
		
Click to expand...

One can object to Poll Tax, and protest publically to that extent, yet still pay it

I object to paying tax on my red wine, but I still buy it and pay the tax

I object to income tax at ... Etc etc etc



I disagree with most of the people on here but I still keep coming back


----------



## sev112 (Mar 18, 2013)

You must all realise that I am in fact Mike's alter ego and don't really exist other than to spice up the odd dress code debate


----------



## Neddy (Mar 18, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So you wouldn't consider joining a club with a dress code, even though when you play golf you dress appropriately so adhering to said dress code wouldn't affect you in any way?
		
Click to expand...

It's not about whether i personally dress "appropriately" or whether it would affect me or not. I wear golf clothes to play golf because it's the most comfortable/stylish way to do it, not because i don't want to upset people.

I quite simply would not want to be part of an environment where you get told off/patronised/looked down on for wearing your polo untucked (which i do ocassionally) or the wrong colour socks. 

I wouldn't walk up to someone in the street and tell them i think what they are wearing is inappropriate. It's none of my business how they choose to present themself. Why should golf clubs make it their business?

There is no practical reason to have a dress code (suitable footwear aside). They only exist "because they always have"


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 18, 2013)

Neddy said:



			It's not about whether i personally dress "appropriately" or whether it would affect me or not. I wear golf clothes to play golf because it's the most comfortable/stylish way to do it, not because i don't want to upset people.

I quite simply would not want to be part of an environment where you get told off/patronised/looked down on for wearing your polo untucked (which i do ocassionally) or the wrong colour socks. 

I wouldn't walk up to someone in the street and tell them i think what they are wearing is inappropriate. It's none of my business how they choose to present themself. Why should golf clubs make it their business?

There is no practical reason to have a dress code (suitable footwear aside). They only exist "because they always have" 

Click to expand...

The comparison you use is a very poor one, you simply cannot compare the two.  

It's very simple IMO, if you are looking to join a golf club but are not happy with the dress code (whether it be too strict or too lax) then don't join.
If you are a member of a golf club which is intending to drastically change the dress code and you are not happy with it then seek to address the matter through the committee and a vote (if possible).  If you are still not happy with the outcome you have the option to resign your membership.

Golf clubs have dress codes (of varying levels of severity) because that is what they want their membership to adhere to, not simply because they have always had one.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 18, 2013)

Neddy said:



			It's not about whether i personally dress "appropriately" or whether it would affect me or not. I wear golf clothes to play golf because it's the most comfortable/stylish way to do it, not because i don't want to upset people.

*I quite simply would not want to be part of an environment where you get told off/patronised/looked down on for wearing your polo untucked (which i do ocassionally) or the wrong colour socks. *

I wouldn't walk up to someone in the street and tell them i think what they are wearing is inappropriate. It's none of my business how they choose to present themself. Why should golf clubs make it their business?

There is no practical reason to have a dress code (suitable footwear aside). They only exist "because they always have" 

Click to expand...

But that isn't the fault of a dress code or not though is it?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 18, 2013)

Neddy said:



			It's not about whether i personally dress "appropriately" or whether it would affect me or not. I wear golf clothes to play golf because it's the most comfortable/stylish way to do it, not because i don't want to upset people.

I quite simply would not want to be part of an environment where you get told off/patronised/looked down on for wearing your polo untucked (which i do ocassionally) or the wrong colour socks. 

I wouldn't walk up to someone in the street and tell them i think what they are wearing is inappropriate. It's none of my business how they choose to present themself. Why should golf clubs make it their business?

There is no practical reason to have a dress code (suitable footwear aside). They only exist "because they always have" 

Click to expand...

That's fair enough, it's up to you but if the dress code simply said "the club respectfully requests that members and visitors dress appropriately", would you still have an issue?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2013)

sev112 said:



			You must all realise that I am in fact Mike's alter ego and don't really exist other than to spice up the odd dress code debate
		
Click to expand...

Then who the heck did I play golf with at Woburn?

Now get yer posh britches on, get down to yer club and apologise for making so much trouble.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That's fair enough, it's up to you but if the dress code simply said "the club respectfully requests that members and visitors dress appropriately", would you still have an issue?
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree with that. What issues do you think they would have?


----------



## tim l (Mar 19, 2013)

Should we dress for the driving range?


----------



## cookelad (Mar 19, 2013)

tim l said:



			Should we dress for the driving range?
		
Click to expand...

It gets cold at this time of year!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			It's very simple IMO, if you are looking to join a golf club but are not happy with the dress code (whether it be too strict or too lax) then don't join.
		
Click to expand...

Which is where we came in several pages and posts ago.  Can golf clubs afford to turn people away because of their dress code?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 19, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Which is where we came in several pages and posts ago.  Can golf clubs afford to turn people away because of their dress code?
		
Click to expand...

I believe that some can, clearly some can't.  Those that can't and who decide to tone down their dress code run the risk of pushing existing members out of the door.  A conundrum indeed


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't read through the entire thread so don't know what the majority verdict is on this topic. I feel like golf should keep it's dress code, I feel having a dress code that you have to follow teaches discipline and etiquette, something that I would like my kids to grow up respecting which hopefully in turn will result in them being slightly nicer people than they could be when they grow up, if you know what I mean.

People who put the effort in to go the whole hog and wear the correct attire generally have more respect for the game of golf and help to maintain the sports integrity, obviously you still get some morons who wear the right gear but don't do themselves any favours by not replacing divots and repairing pitch marks but that's a different topic altogether.

I think what it boils down to is being able to distinguish between who's there to play golf and who's there to be a prat....or it is at our place anyway.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 19, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			I haven't read through the entire thread so don't know what the majority verdict is on this topic. I feel like golf should keep it's dress code, I feel having a dress code that you have to follow teaches discipline and etiquette, something that I would like my kids to grow up respecting which hopefully in turn will result in them being slightly nicer people than they could be when they grow up, if you know what I mean.

People who put the effort in to go the whole hog and wear the correct attire generally have more respect for the game of golf and help to maintain the sports integrity, obviously you still get some morons who wear the right gear but don't do themselves any favours by not replacing divots and repairing pitch marks but that's a different topic altogether.

I think what it boils down to is being able to distinguish between who's there to play golf and who's there to be a prat....or it is at our place anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree that dress code teaches you discipline and/or etiquette.


----------



## bernix (Mar 20, 2013)

*are dress codes still relevant in this day and age* - yes within reason i.e no jeans trainers football tops etc. its not hard to wear trousers and a shirt with a collar

*what's the policy at your club* - pretty much as above

*have there been any recent changes to relax dress code at your club* - yes, dress code was introduced 8 years ago. we had an American member who always wore blue jeans, seems like dress code a little more relaxed on the other side of the pond

*have you or any of your fiends/playing partners ever fallen foul of a dress code* - yes, sort of. at my first appearence on a driving range (in tracksuit) and once more before dress code was introduced

*do you think dress codes put newcommers off the game* - no not at all, never seen it cause problems in other sports where kits are required

* should jeans be allowed in the bar* - yes but no rips

*if you could write a dress code what would it include* - a on course would require golf shoes, trousers or shorts and a shirt should have a collar, no trainers, jeans, other sport team shirts (footie, rugby, cricket etc), off the course requirement would just be to be smart (still no footie tops etc but jeans and trainers fine as long as smart)

*    would you go down to your club more often for a drink/meal if you could wear more causal clothing* - no

*   should juniors be subject to the same dress codes as adults* yes, they should be required to be properly dressed if going on the course and smart off the course, same as everyone else


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I just point out to the many people who have said that is not hard or expensive to wear the designated golf clobber, then that kind of means that any ne'er-do-well can do it.  Hence the fact that someone is wearing the designated golf clobber is no indication of the moral fibre of that person, as it is apparently so easy to do.  

So what is the point of having a dress code that is allegedly so easy to comply with that it no longer becomes a way of differentiating between the good types and the scum of society?  So you may as well get rid of it.  Q.E.D 

I would actually respect someone's honestly who came on here and said part of the reason they want to keep existing dress codes is to make golf clubs less appealing to join and to maintain the aura of stuffiness, so they can keep anyone that does not conform to their view of what a golfer should dress like away.  Which means the existing mostly socially,racially,sartorially and genderly (made up word) homogeneous members can enjoy their games in peace.  

Socialist worker


----------



## sev112 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Socialist worker 

Click to expand...

Come and join us Anarchist Communists 

- but watch out for those Communist Anarchists, they're a dangerous bunch


----------



## ThePhantom (Mar 21, 2013)

It annoys me that someone is allowed in the clubhouse in sports direct specials and yet a quality pair of jeans at x5 the cost at least is refused. Common sense has to prevail, smart casual in the clubhouse, jeans allowed as long as they are not ripped/bleached 80s style. Make the assumption you are going out for a nice meal and dress accordingly. I wear jeans all the time and have never been refused entry to a restaurant - smart ones of course  

on the course is a different matter, golf attire only! I personally love my golf clothing, there is nothing better than feeling the mutts nuts on the first - then of course you duck hook  

no one would admit it but I bet they spend as much time as the Mrs picking clothes out for an important round?


----------



## ThePhantom (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry just to polish up on my political correctness I refer to my last sentence, it should read - no one would admit it but I bet they spend as much time as their 'partners' picking clothes out for an important round


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 21, 2013)

i have never seen the appeal of going out for a meal or for that matter anywhere for a drink wearing jeans,no matter how smart they are or how much they cost they still look like working pants,i must be in a very small minority that have never owned a pair,what is wrong in wearing proper trousers,same goes for shoes NOTHING looks worse than dirty scuffed shoes it just smacks of slovenly behaviour.


----------



## ThePhantom (Mar 21, 2013)

See this is what people are up against! I've got jeans worth more than your entire outfit no doubt and no they do not look like work jeans, the clubhouse is a place to relax not get all pompus! No one said there is anything wrong with wearing a pair of trousers just that some people prefer to be comfortable in what they wear. To be honest I'm more offended by seeing cheap / dodgy looking trousers and Â£7 sports direct clobber


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			i have never seen the appeal of going out for a meal or for that matter anywhere for a drink wearing jeans,no matter how smart they are or how much they cost they still look like *working pants*,i must be in a very small minority that have never owned a pair,what is wrong in wearing *proper trousers*,same goes for shoes NOTHING looks worse than dirty scuffed shoes it just smacks of slovenly behaviour.
		
Click to expand...


For many people smartly cut trousers are work wear


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2013)

ThePhantom said:



			It annoys me that someone is allowed in the clubhouse in sports direct specials and yet a quality pair of jeans at x5 the cost at least is refused. Common sense has to prevail, smart casual in the clubhouse, jeans allowed as long as they are not ripped/bleached 80s style. Make the assumption you are going out for a nice meal and dress accordingly. I wear jeans all the time and have never been refused entry to a restaurant - smart ones of course  

on the course is a different matter, golf attire only! I personally love my golf clothing, there is nothing better than feeling the mutts nuts on the first - then of course you duck hook  

no one would admit it but I bet they spend as much time as the Mrs picking clothes out for an important round?
		
Click to expand...

Sports direct specials are about a tenner, 5  x that doesn't get you a decent pair of jeans :lol:


----------



## drawboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Honestly I cannot see the point of dress code threads. Basically all of us have to dress to the rules of our respective clubs regardless of how we think. If the rules say 'Golf attire' then that is what you will wear. If a muni then jeans, sport shirt and combats will be allowed and the norm. There is no point in rebelling and turning up wearing anything other than club rules is futile, it simply will not be allowed. Rules do change with generations, they get lax and things that were not allowed 20 years earlier are just accepted. Attitudes do change with age. I was a New Romantic as a teen but now I conform to the dress of a fifty year old. All you young 'un's who yearn for playing in jeans and combats may not think the same way in their 50's. If you do not agree with the code of a club then you will find somewhere more to your liking. There are courses for everyone.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 21, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			For many people smartly cut trousers are work wear 

Click to expand...

don't see many builders wearing Â£80 trousers when mixing cement,if your nipping down the pub for a pint nothing wrong with slipping a pair of jeans on if that is what you feel comfy in and no doubt the vast majority in there will be dressed the same,but i feel the clubhouse is different and no matter what people say i don't thing any denim clothing looks smart.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 21, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Honestly I cannot see the point of dress code threads. Basically all of us have to dress to the rules of our respective clubs regardless of how we think. If the rules say 'Golf attire' then that is what you will wear. If a muni then jeans, sport shirt and combats will be allowed and the norm. There is no point in rebelling and turning up wearing anything other than club rules is futile, it simply will not be allowed. Rules do change with generations, they get lax and things that were not allowed 20 years earlier are just accepted. Attitudes do change with age. I was a New Romantic as a teen but now I conform to the dress of a fifty year old. All you young 'un's who yearn for playing in jeans and combats may not think the same way in their 50's. If you do not agree with the code of a club then you will find somewhere more to your liking. There are courses for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

is the correct answer


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			don't see many builders wearing Â£80 trousers when mixing cement,if your nipping down the pub for a pint nothing wrong with slipping a pair of jeans on if that is what you feel comfy in and no doubt the vast majority in there will be dressed the same,but i feel the clubhouse is different and no matter what people say i don't thing any denim clothing looks smart.
		
Click to expand...

don't see many builders mixing cement in Â£100 jeans either.  

Democracy rules, you have to go by what the majority of the membership want, a concept I am happy to abide by.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Honestly I cannot see the point of dress code threads. Basically all of us have to dress to the rules of our respective clubs regardless of how we think. If the rules say 'Golf attire' then that is what you will wear. If a muni then jeans, sport shirt and combats will be allowed and the norm. There is no point in rebelling and turning up wearing anything other than club rules is futile, it simply will not be allowed. Rules do change with generations, they get lax and things that were not allowed 20 years earlier are just accepted. Attitudes do change with age. *I was a New Romantic* as a teen but now I conform to the dress of a fifty year old. All you young 'un's who yearn for playing in jeans and combats may not think the same way in their 50's. If you do not agree with the code of a club then you will find somewhere more to your liking. There are courses for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Photos or we don't believe you 

I agree with what you are saying.  Personally I would not wear jeans to play golf even if it were permitted at my clubs, it's more of a practicality issue for me though.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 21, 2013)

The Phantom said:



			See this is what people are up against! I've got jeans worth more than your entire outfit no doubt and no they do not look like work jeans, the clubhouse is a place to relax not get all pompous! No one said there is anything wrong with wearing a pair of trousers just that some people prefer to be comfortable in what they wear. To be honest I'm more offended by seeing cheap / dodgy looking trousers and Â£7 sports direct clobber
		
Click to expand...

how do you know how much my clothes cost were you spying on me coming out of matalan's? as for the Â£7 trousers,not many at my club would know that you could buy clothes that cheap it all comes down to perception,if everyone was allowed to wear jeans and tee shirts in the club house what image would that send out to perspective members looking for a more traditional club who are willing to spend Â£2000 to play,you call it pompous i like to call it standards.


----------



## ThePhantom (Mar 21, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Sports direct specials are about a tenner, 5  x that doesn't get you a decent pair of jeans :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I never thought that one through ............ X12


----------



## ThePhantom (Mar 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			how do you know how much my clothes cost were you spying on me coming out of matalan's? as for the Â£7 trousers,not many at my club would know that you could buy clothes that cheap it all comes down to perception,if everyone was allowed to wear jeans and tee shirts in the club house what image would that send out to perspective members looking for a more traditional club who are willing to spend Â£2000 to play,you call it pompous i like to call it standards.
		
Click to expand...

Just so we are clear, I'm not advocating playing in jeans at all. In the clubhouse why not, shirt tucked in.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			how do you know how much my clothes cost were you spying on me coming out of matalan's? as for the Â£7 trousers,not many at my club would know that you could buy clothes that cheap it all comes down to perception,if everyone was allowed to wear jeans and tee shirts in the club house what image would that send out to perspective members looking for a more traditional club who are willing to spend Â£2000 to play,you call it pompous i like to call it standards.
		
Click to expand...

It is down to each and every club to lay down the standard for dress, in accordance with the wishes of the majority of the membership.  To those that value a more traditional standard - good on them.  My feelings are that no one is forced into joining a particular club, you find the club that is the 'best fit' for you.

The problem is those clubs where they feel they could seriously enhance revenue by relaxing the rules (and thereby remaining solvent) but elements of the membership are stubbornly resistive to change.


----------



## ThePhantom (Mar 21, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			It is down to each and every club to lay down the standard for dress, in accordance with the wishes of the majority of the membership.  To those that value a more traditional standard - good on them.  My feelings are that no one is forced into joining a particular club, you find the club that is the 'best fit' for you.

The problem is those clubs where they feel they could seriously enhance revenue by relaxing the rules (and thereby remaining solvent) but elements of the membership are stubbornly resistive to change.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully my club moves with the times, everyone is well turned out on the course and in the clubhouse. There has even been sightings of DENIM yes DENIM in the clubhouse! With a more relaxed attitude in the clubhouse the takings have tripled, no bar fights from the nasty denim brigade either!


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 21, 2013)

The Phantom said:



			Just so we are clear, I'm not advocating playing in jeans at all. In the clubhouse why not, shirt tucked in.
		
Click to expand...

i suppose it all boils down to the type of club and the age of the majority of the members your a member at,my club is over a 120 years old with a mix of ages but the majority are in there 50's+ and tend to be business men or accountants etc so the idea of lounging round in the club house in jeans and trainers would be alien to them ( and me ) if its a newer more relaxed type of club that relies on visitors and societies for its revenue rules could well be more forgiving,it all comes down to were you choose to join and for what reason you chose to join in the first place.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 21, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Photos or we don't believe you 

Click to expand...

One of my biggest regrets is that I do not have any. No mobile phones in them days.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 21, 2013)

drawboy said:



			One of my biggest regrets is that I do not have any. No mobile phones in them days.
		
Click to expand...

Were you more Steve Strange or a bit Adam Ant, or possibly even a bit Spandau tea towel chic?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 21, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Were you more Steve Strange or a bit Adam Ant, or possibly even a bit Spandau tea towel chic? 

Click to expand...

Started out Spandau, all tartan turned into Steve Strange complete with all the make-up, my Dad went barmy.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			how do you know how much my clothes cost were you spying on me coming out of matalan's? as for the Â£7 trousers,not many at my club would know that you could buy clothes that cheap it all comes down to perception,if everyone was allowed to wear jeans and tee shirts in the club house what image would that send out to perspective members looking for a more traditional club who are willing to spend Â£2000 to play,you call it pompous i like to call it 

There is that word "traditional" again! Traditional as in 1950's traditions?

Personally I wouldn't be put off paying the quoted Â£2000 to join a club if the members wore t-shirts and jeans.  My reasons for joining a club, Â£2000 or not, would be the course, locality to my house and VFM in that order.  

I just don't get how people are so offended about trivial matters such as jeans or trainers.  Now if the t-shirt had inflammatory words or images that are likely to offend then yes.  Football tops can cause trouble but never a pair of denims, surely?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 21, 2013)

Is this the same Â£2000 club that frowns upon guests/members arriving in vans/trucks? oo:

The older generation are too stuck in their ways to contemplate change. I accept that.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 21, 2013)

I disagree with lots of rules made by any government of the day, I say so and am allowed to
I don't see many people telling me to stop complaining and accept the rules
Indeed we have a statutory formal Opposition in government, which is constitutionally there for the reason of objecting to the rules of the day
God forbid we are ever allowed something like that in the golfing world

So all these arguments about "if you don't like the rules don't play" don't stack up
I do play, I do wear your awful dress codes and I play well, and I'm a nice guy
Why you think I am any less of a person because I think your dress codes are inappropriate and fashionably terrible is, even after the nth debate on here, beyond me

Standards of behaviour matter.  Ironing your shirt says nothing about you other than that you think a person's merit is governed by their dodgy subjective views of what clothes are "smart"
Polo shirts and chinos it ain't 

I would be quite happy to ask someone who is professionally competent to define "smart" to design smart golf clothes and then we can all wear that type of clothes and we could call the argument ended

So come on Mike... Get a fashion expert from somewhere in the publishing house, give them free rein to design a "smart" outfit with no constraints, and we all agree to wear it.  And let's see if that solves this old chestnut


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Polo shirt and chinos for golf are 50/60 years traditional and would probably frowned upon by the golfer at the turn of the 20th Century who's traditions would be heavy tweeds, stiff collar and tie


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 21, 2013)

I've seen a few different arguments for a dress code on here.

The argument that dress code is linked to etiquette doesn't really wash with me.  I've seen players dressed in the smartest golfing attire abusing a course just as much as I've seen players in jeans doing the same.

If a member is treating the course with respect and is polite and courteous, does it really matter if they are wearing jeans if they want to?


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 21, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			Is this the same Â£2000 club that frowns upon guests/members arriving in vans/trucks? oo:

The older generation are too stuck in their ways to contemplate change. I accept that.
		
Click to expand...

you can come in a van but you must park it on the sidecar park and not on the main members car park,what is the problem with that?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 21, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			you can come in a van but you must park it on the sidecar park and not on the main members car park,what is the problem with that?
		
Click to expand...

So what if a main member arrives in a van?


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 22, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			So what if a main member arrives in a van?
		
Click to expand...

the same he is supposed to park on the overflow car park,some don't but get a quite word from the sec. when he sees them,i cant see anything wrong in that,one of the other clubs in town has a barrier with height restrictions so even members who have a van cant enter the club let alone park there.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 22, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			the same he is supposed to park on the overflow car park,some don't but get a quite word from the sec. when he sees them,i cant see anything wrong in that,one of the other clubs in town has a barrier with height restrictions so even members who have a van cant enter the club let alone park there.
		
Click to expand...

And you can honestly say there's nothing wrong in that? May I ask what types of vehicles the members drive?


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 22, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			you can come in a van but you must park it on the sidecar park and not on the main members car park,what is the problem with that?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha!
That is the stupidest thing ever.

Basically your club is saying "accountants and lawyers ok, plumbers and electricians are a lower standard of member"

So as well as buying clothes just for golf, they want blue-collar members to buy a car just for golf too?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 22, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			Ha ha ha!
That is the stupidest thing ever.

Basically your club is saying "accountants and lawyers ok, plumbers and electricians are a lower standard of member"

So as well as buying clothes just for golf, they want blue-collar members to buy a car just for golf too?
		
Click to expand...

Times 2


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Times 2
		
Click to expand...

 Was that a motorbike sidecar , i remember them .


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Was that a motorbike sidecar , i remember them .
		
Click to expand...

Like Olive from On The Buses?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Like Olive from On The Buses?
		
Click to expand...

With the big goggles yip.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			With the big goggles yip.
		
Click to expand...


Awwwwwouuww I'll get yoooo But-ler


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Awwwwwouuww I'll get yoooo But-ler
		
Click to expand...

Good night Blakely.    Reg.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Mar 23, 2013)

Was watching a bit of ladies golf the other day, (may have been a replay of the Taiwain Championship because Suzann Pettersen won it) and there was one of the Korean girls (maybe Hsuan-Yu Yao???) and she was wearing trousers that a convict may have once wore and a collerless shirt with writting and badges all over it. 

Now, i personally don't mind that, live and let live i say, aslong as the person looks smart, no frayed cut off jeans etc, but if she can get away wearing stuff like that then i don't personally understand why things like metal tabs on trousers (if i remember rightly) being a no-no.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 23, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			Ha ha ha!
That is the stupidest thing ever.

Basically your club is saying "accountants and lawyers ok, plumbers and electricians are a lower standard of member"

So as well as buying clothes just for golf, they want blue-collar members to buy a car just for golf too?
		
Click to expand...

6inchcup is what's called on internet forums a troll, so don't worry about it. No one is really like that.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 23, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			6inchcup is what's called on internet forums a troll, so don't worry about it. No one is really like that. 

Click to expand...


I'm not sure he is TBH, yes he has a very traditional/ old fashioned approach but it is genuine I believe.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 23, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I just point out to the many people who have said that is not hard or expensive to wear the designated golf clobber, then that kind of means that any ne'er-do-well can do it.  Hence the fact that someone is wearing the designated golf clobber is no indication of the moral fibre of that person, as it is apparently so easy to do.  

So what is the point of having a dress code that is allegedly so easy to comply with that it no longer becomes a way of differentiating between the good types and the scum of society?  So you may as well get rid of it.  Q.E.D 

I would actually respect someone's honestly who came on here and said part of the reason they want to keep existing dress codes is to make golf clubs less appealing to join and to maintain the aura of stuffiness, so they can keep anyone that does not conform to their view of what a golfer should dress like away.  Which means the existing mostly socially,racially,sartorially and genderly (made up word) homogeneous members can enjoy their games in peace.  

Socialist worker 

Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with cost, class, job or anything like that, it's just a dress code that is ridiculously easy and inexpensive to adhere to. I really really really don't see what the issue with it is. I don't think jeans should be worn on the golf course because they are probably the most inappropriate clothing for what is an athletic movement that I can think of. If I thought it was because people who wear jeans are in some way inferior to me then I'd think I was inferior to me which would probably mean I had some kind of mental issue.

Why anyone would think this has anything to do with class I don't know, it's just a dress code like any other sport has.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 23, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I really really really don't see what the issue with it is.  ...

Why anyone would think this has anything to do with class I don't know, it's just a dress code like any other sport has.
		
Click to expand...

How about the simple  - that it looks crap

As the standard 2 arguments "for" go :
1. Your polo shirt and  chinos make you look smart, and
2. You can buy these smart clothes at SportsDirect for a tenner

Maybe there's only one or two of us that see an apparent inconsistency there.
Look Loadsamoney was wearing polo shirts in the 1980s - I for one apologise for thinking he didn't look "smart", but I am sure you would have welcomed him into your golf clubs with his polo shirt and his money
Me, I'd stay a mile away from him, not because of his dress sense, but because of his lack of respect for other people 

Dress does not mean behaviour, and it is behaviour that matters.  As soon as you define dress codes with "smart" because your dress style defines your behaviour ( as a number of posts on here say) then it becomes a measure for deciding whether any newcomer will enter your clique or not. Ad that's why it becomes a perceived class thing.

Hopefully that helps you see where we are coming from, even if we are wrong.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 23, 2013)

Why do we polish our shoes ? 
Presumably because it prolongs their life ?  Sounds eminently sensible

If one has enough money to afford a number of pairs of shoes, or if one retires one's pair of shoes before they have expired, then presumably polishing them becomes irrelevant; other than unless one happens to individually and subjectively appreciate the look of polished shoes.  Which is perfectly understandable.

So what does it tell you about a person / golfer if they have unpolished shoes ? ...


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Why do we polish our shoes ? 
Presumably because it prolongs their life ?  Sounds eminently sensible

If one has enough money to afford a number of pairs of shoes, or if one retires one's pair of shoes before they have expired, then presumably polishing them becomes irrelevant; other than unless one happens to individually and subjectively appreciate the look of polished shoes.  Which is perfectly understandable.

So what does it tell you about a person / golfer if they have unpolished shoes ? ...
		
Click to expand...

I was always brought up to have good clean shoes. It was drilled into me that you can judge someone more by their shoes than anything else they are wearing as shoes will be worn multiple times whilst wearing new shirts, trousers and the like so if a person has taken the time to clean their shoes, then they care how they look.

After many years in the services, I can be seen constantly cleaning my golf shoes in the locker room before and after games and the toes are also a bit bulled also


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

I can't have shiny shoes as my reflection when looking down scares the life out of me


----------



## Neddy (Mar 23, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's nothing to do with cost, class, job or anything like that, it's just a dress code that is ridiculously easy and inexpensive to adhere to. I really really really don't see what the issue with it is. I don't think jeans should be worn on the golf course because they are probably the most inappropriate clothing for what is an athletic movement that I can think of. If I thought it was because people who wear jeans are in some way inferior to me then I'd think I was inferior to me which would probably mean I had some kind of mental issue.

Why anyone would think this has anything to do with class I don't know, it's just a dress code like any other sport has.
		
Click to expand...

Because dress codes don't exist in order to make players more comfortable, they are a by product of a time when the clothes you wore were a heavy factor in distinguishing your social class and therefore, whether you were allowed on a golf course or not. 

 I agree that playing golf in jeans is silly and highly uncomfortable. I don't understand why anyone would do it, but it in no way affects me or the way they behave and so therefore i don't see why people shouldn't be allowed to wear them if they choose to do so.

What is allowed and what is appropriate are 2 entirely different things.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Why do we polish our shoes ? 
Presumably because it prolongs their life ?  Sounds eminently sensible

If one has enough money to afford a number of pairs of shoes, or if one retires one's pair of shoes before they have expired, then presumably polishing them becomes irrelevant; other than unless one happens to individually and subjectively appreciate the look of polished shoes.  Which is perfectly understandable.

So what does it tell you about a person / golfer if they have unpolished shoes ? ...
		
Click to expand...

The wifes not doing her job.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			After many years in the services, I can be seen constantly cleaning my golf shoes in the locker room before and after games and *the toes are also a bit bulled also *

Click to expand...


Now that is sad


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Now that is sad
		
Click to expand...

I don't bull them in the traditional manner, I just use some liquid polish on the toes more than the rest so they shine off a bit more.

Nothing sad about feeling good about your appearance.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			I don't bull them in the traditional manner, I just use some liquid polish on the toes more than the rest so they shine off a bit more.

Nothing sad about feeling good about your appearance.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, my black shoes get shined with liquid polish too, my white shoes are spotless.  However I'm sure you can understand my initial comment, bulling golf shoes, or any civilian footwear, would be beyond sad.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 23, 2013)

Have moved from a club with very relaxed dress codes to one with very strict ones, not a problem with that happy to go with both.

Went to our first social gathering there this evening and full jacket and tie, first time in nearly six years I've worn one and enjoyed it, great evening .

As for jeans played in loads of times in NZ when too cold for shorts and not a problem , had some good rounds with them on so not restrictive at all IMO.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			It was drilled into me that you can judge someone more by their shoes )
		
Click to expand...

Ok so here is our fundamental difference, and I agree it is a difference of opinion.

I happen to think that you cannot judge someone by (e.g.) their shoes (or anything else they wear); one can only make a presumption
And in my own experience presumptions aren't always correct, and therefore I try to steer away from judging people by virtue of my own mis-perceptions, which they often are.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Ok so here is our fundamental difference, and I agree it is a difference of opinion.

I happen to think that you cannot judge someone by (e.g.) their shoes (or anything else they wear); one can only make a presumption
And in my own experience presumptions aren't always correct, and therefore I try to steer away from judging people by virtue of my own mis-perceptions, which they often are.
		
Click to expand...

The reasoning behind it is, that anyone can put on a clean ironed shirt or trousers, but do they take the time to clean their shoes at the same time?

As such, shoes can be, in my opinion, a key observation on how someone thinks or cares about how they look not only for them self, but to others.

In my opinion


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't see the point in cleaning my golf shoes, just before going out on to a muddy course. I've got better things to do with my time. 
Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			I don't see the point in cleaning my golf shoes, just before going out on to a muddy course. I've got better things to do with my time. 
Does this make me a bad person?
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, but for me, if I have a new shirt or trousers on or even shoes, I can feel smarter and thus more confident and hopefully that will transfer to the course, the same goes for when I put all clean well pressed or clean items on, especially polished shoes.

Do you feel better when you've had your hair done or wear a new dress? its the same philosophy IMO.

If I was to put muddy shoes on from the day before, I wouldn't feel very good about myself, but that's just me, I think appearances and how you look and feel can go a long way towards your game on any given day.

Just my opinion


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			I don't see the point in cleaning my golf shoes, just before going out on to a muddy course. I've got better things to do with my time. 
Does this make me a bad person?
		
Click to expand...

My old Pro used to coach the County under 18's team.
Each year on his first session he did a kit inspection and anyone who did not have clean clubs or shoes was sent back to the clubhouse to clean them. Word soon got about and no one ever turned up untidy.

Re shoes...that sticks with me as well. Probably to do with fathers who fought in WW2.
My old uncle used to say, check their shoes, they will not be buying a Â£40 set of clubs wearing a dirty Â£2 pair of Timpsons shoes @1960.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fish, very nicely put; personally instill disagree, but your point is very valid for many people. If it makes you feel good about one's self, then great  especially if it helps your game


----------



## drawboy (Mar 24, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's nothing to do with cost, class, job or anything like that, it's just a dress code that is ridiculously easy and inexpensive to adhere to. I really really really don't see what the issue with it is. I don't think jeans should be worn on the golf course because they are probably the most inappropriate clothing for what is an athletic movement that I can think of. If I thought it was because people who wear jeans are in some way inferior to me then I'd think I was inferior to me which would probably mean I had some kind of mental issue.

Why anyone would think this has anything to do with class I don't know, it's just a dress code like any other sport has.
		
Click to expand...

Here here !


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 24, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Dress does not mean behaviour, and it is behaviour that matters.
		
Click to expand...




Neddy said:



			Because dress codes don't exist in order to make players more comfortable, they are a by product of a time when the clothes you wore were a heavy factor in distinguishing your social class and therefore, whether you were allowed on a golf course or not. 

 I agree that playing golf in jeans is silly and highly uncomfortable. I don't understand why anyone would do it, but it in no way affects me or the way they behave and so therefore i don't see why people shouldn't be allowed to wear them if they choose to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain to me where I said how you dress is related to your behaviour?


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 24, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Fish, very nicely put; personally instill disagree, but your point is very valid for many people. If it makes you feel good about one's self, then great  especially if it helps your game
		
Click to expand...

If having shiny shoes makes Fish feel more confident, that's great. It's his opinion of himself. 

And bless him for thinking I'm the type of woman who has her hair "done" and buys new dresses! 
I do like to keep my clubs clean so I'm not a total slut!


----------



## TonyN (Mar 24, 2013)

In my opinion, setting standards at golf clubs is a great way to seperate the wheat from the chaff... so to. Speak. 

By imposing standards of dress that require a minimal amount of fore thought and probably a little extra spend, I like to think anyone who goes to the trouble of meeting the standards before a round are more likely to respect the course, members rules and etiquette. Anyone who doesn't want to make thebeffort always has the option to play at a municipal course


----------



## JustOne (Mar 24, 2013)

^
^
^

Who are you? 








Welcome back :thup: been lost?


----------



## Jdb2005 (Mar 24, 2013)

I echo the thoughts that dress code should be, polo shirt, trousers and golf shoes, no denim and no collarless shirts.  However I do feel that older members, may need to realise that equipment/apparel has changed ie some golf shoes may now look more like trainers on the course.  Personal gripe as an older member at our course pulled me up for wearing which he though we're trainers when they were adidas samba golf shoes. After explaining I purchased them at our club shop and they were in fact golf shoes, he turned round and said he didn't like them as they were to much like trainers and would speak to our pro. No apology or nothing.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 24, 2013)

TonyN said:



			In my opinion, setting standards at golf clubs is a great way to seperate the wheat from the chaff... so to. Speak. 

By imposing standards of dress that require a minimal amount of fore thought and probably a little extra spend, *I like to think anyone who goes to the trouble of meeting the standards before a round are more likely to respect the course, members rules and etiquette*. Anyone who doesn't want to make the effort always has the option to play at a municipal course
		
Click to expand...

You may like to think that, but to believe that poor etiquette and a lack of respect for the course are  the sole preserve of the less well dressed is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			I echo the thoughts that dress code should be, polo shirt, trousers and golf shoes, no denim and no collarless shirts.  However I do feel that older members, may need to realise that equipment/apparel has changed ie some golf shoes may now look more like trainers on the course.  Personal gripe as an older member at our course pulled me up for wearing which he though we're trainers when they were adidas samba golf shoes. After explaining I purchased them at our club shop and they were in fact golf shoes, he turned round and said he didn't like them as they were to much like trainers and would speak to our pro. No apology or nothing.
		
Click to expand...

If it were me I would have replied with two words, the second one being "off"


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			You may like to think that, but to believe that poor etiquette and a lack of respect for the course are  the sole preserve of the less well dressed is utterly ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

x2!


----------



## TonyN (Mar 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			You may like to think that, but to believe that poor etiquette and a lack of respect for the course are  the sole preserve of the less well dressed is utterly ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Stevie_r

This isnt what I said, nor what I believe. I simply suggested that It would be *more likely* likely that someone who has taken the oportunity to follow the rules before they even swing a club, are more likely to be respectful on the course. 

I do accept (and never actually suggested otherwise) that this wont always be the case.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 24, 2013)

TonyN said:



			Stevie_r

This isnt what I said, nor what I believe. I simply suggested that It would be *more likely* likely that someone who has taken the oportunity to follow the rules before they even swing a club, are more likely to be respectful on the course. 

I do accept (and never actually suggested otherwise) that this wont always be the case.
		
Click to expand...

Times change though Tony and today's "standards" would have been frowned upon in the past.

As for the term "standards", who's standards and what makes them correct?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 24, 2013)

TonyN said:



			Stevie_r

This isnt what I said, nor what I believe. I simply suggested that It would be *more likely* likely that someone who has taken the oportunity to follow the rules before they even swing a club, are more likely to be respectful on the course. 

I do accept (and never actually suggested otherwise) that this wont always be the case.
		
Click to expand...




TonyN said:



			In my opinion, setting standards at golf clubs is a great way to seperate the wheat from the chaff... so to. Speak. 

By imposing standards of dress that require a minimal amount of fore thought and probably a little extra spend, *I like to think anyone who goes to the trouble of meeting the standards before a round are more likely to respect the course, members rules and etiquette*. Anyone who doesn't want to make thebeffort always has the option to play at a municipal course
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused, you stated it's more likely, which would mean that you actually do believe it to be more likely.  It's still cobblers.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 24, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I'm confused, you stated it's more likely, that would mean that you actually do believe it to be more likely.  It's still cobblers.
		
Click to expand...

To me, your reply; implied that I was pointing the finger soley at the less well dressed as being the only guilty party. Stating that is my belief, is incorrect.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 24, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Times change though Tony and today's "standards" would have been frowned upon in the past.

As for the term "standards", who's standards and what makes them correct?
		
Click to expand...

I hear you. And im not saying all golf clubs should enforce strict, out dated fashion. I just think a clear set of rules is the best way to keep a lid on what we all know can be a very touchy subject. 

Whose standards? Well each individual golf club sets them and they are correct at that club regardless of opinion because they are their standards to set.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 24, 2013)

TonyN said:



			I hear you. And im not saying all golf clubs should enforce strict, out dated fashion. I just think a clear set of rules is the best way to keep a lid on what we all know can be a very touchy subject. 

Whose standards? Well each individual golf club sets them and they are correct at that club regardless of opinion because they are their standards to set.
		
Click to expand...

I think we all agree that you should know the rules/standards before you join a club and if you join then you agree to adopt.

I do have a couple of gripes though, one being they way these are enforced and secondly, no one can give me a straight answer on "traditional" wear or how they define "standards" apart from the stock answer you have also given.

As I have said on numerous occasions in various posts, I wouldn't wear jeans for golf or any sport, however if someone else wants to wear them I do not have a problem.  I wouldn't wear chinos either but who am I to tell someone else what they should be wearing.

Again no one can give me a straight answer on not wearing jeans.....


----------

